# Innamorato, ma lei è sposata!



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

*Innamorato, ma lei è sposata!*

Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati. Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo.
Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
> Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
> Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati. Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che *le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo*.
> Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


Benvenuto, anzitutto.
Credo che la risposta ai tuoi quesiti tu l'abbia già: se fosse per lei, potreste andare avanti all'infinito così, a meno che uno dei due (lei, ipotizzo io) prima o poi non si stanchi o veda messa a rischio la sua relazione ufficiale e tronchi la vostra.
Da quant'è che va avanti la vostra storia parallela? Immagino che tu sia single, o anche tu sei impegnato?


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
> Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
> Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati. Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo.
> Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


Quanti anni avete? Da quanto tempo è sposata la tua amica?
A primo impatto sembra che piu che l'uomo della sua vita, lei ti consideri
il suo amico "particolare"...ma forse mi sbaglierò.


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Benvenuto, anzitutto.
> Credo che la risposta ai tuoi quesiti tu l'abbia già: se fosse per lei, potreste andare avanti all'infinito così, a meno che uno dei due (lei, ipotizzo io) prima o poi non si stanchi o veda messa a rischio la sua relazione ufficiale e tronchi la vostra.
> Da quant'è che va avanti la vostra storia parallela? Immagino che tu sia single, o anche tu sei impegnato?


La storia va avanti da circa due anni. Io sono single.


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Quanti anni avete? Da quanto tempo è sposata la tua amica?
> A primo impatto sembra che piu che l'uomo della sua vita, lei ti consideri
> il suo amico "particolare"...ma forse mi sbaglierò.


Lei è più grande di me. Lei 38, io 32. Sposata da 8 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> La storia va avanti da circa due anni. Io sono single.


Mi dispiace.


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> La storia va avanti da circa due anni. Io sono single.


In cosa speri per il futuro?


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Lei è più grande di me. Lei 38, io 32. Sposata da 8 anni.



Quindi ha due figli piccoli. Non penso proprio sia disposta a sfasciare la famiglia. Non è facile per niente, tu accetteresti i suoi figli?


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> In cosa speri per il futuro?


Cosa spero.... che si renda conto di avere bisogno di un uomo al suo fianco, che le stia vicino anche nelle cose quotidiane, e che non può portare avanti questa situazione in questo modo.


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quindi ha due figli piccoli. Non penso proprio sia disposta a sfasciare la famiglia. Non è facile per niente, tu accetteresti i suoi figli?


Certamente. Ho già un rapporto bellissimo con loro.


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Lei è più grande di me. Lei 38, io 32. Sposata da 8 anni.


Quando gli parli della possibilita di costruire qualcosa di concreto insieme come reagisce? A 38 anni, con 2 figli e 8anni di matrimonio alle spalle difficilmente si manda in aria una famiglia....e non ti fidare di tutto quello che ti racconta.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> In cosa speri per il futuro?


nella pace del mondo 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Certamente. Ho già un rapporto bellissimo con loro.


Questo fa un po' schifo eh.
A te sembra una buona cosa ma non lo è.
Se non riesci a metterti nei panni del tradito te lo spiego.


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
> Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
> Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, *ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati.* Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo.
> Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


un consiglio spassionato? Se lei non è disposta a rinunciare alla famiglia, chiudi subito la storia anche se ti farà star male... e poi trovati una donna libera. Se continui starai peggio, e quasi certamente questa cosa non ti porterà da nessuna parte... finirà comunque.


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo fa un po' schifo eh.
> A te sembra una buona cosa ma non lo è.
> *Se non riesci a metterti nei panni del tradito* te lo spiego.


Nessuno si mette mai veramente nei panni del tradito, cara brunetta.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Cosa spero.... che si renda conto di avere bisogno di un uomo al suo fianco, che le stia vicino anche nelle cose quotidiane, e che non può portare avanti questa situazione in questo modo.


il che naturalmente quell'uomo saresti tu...

posso solo dirti :
prima di farti tanti castelli in aria pensaci bene...
poi per carità fai come credi 
mica ci rimango male io...


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Certamente. Ho già un rapporto bellissimo con loro.


Vedere i figli e scherzare con loro ogni tanto è ben diverso da fare da patrigno e vivere con loro la quotinianita e la vita vera....Poi nel caso si avverasse il tuo "sogno" bisognerebbe vedere se loro riescano ad accettare il tuo nuovo ruolo.Roba mica facile eh?


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Quando gli parli della possibilita di costruire qualcosa di concreto insieme come reagisce? A 38 anni, con 2 figli e 8anni di matrimonio alle spalle difficilmente si manda in aria una famiglia....e non ti fidare di tutto quello che ti racconta.


A volte le parlo del futuro. Lei dice che per ora vuole veder crescere i bambini, poi in seguito chissà. Ma in realtà la sensazione è che non voglia mandare tutto all'aria, magari aspetta che lo faccia il marito, stanco della situazione. Ma veramente non credo nemmeno che questo possa accadere. Vivono una situazione in cui abitare nella stessa casa è una questione di comodo, di abitudine, anche se in realtà ognuno ha il proprio lavoro, i propri interessi...
Sul futuro lei propone di pensare a qualche iniziativa che ci possa vedere insieme partner nel lavoro, per avere sempre più occasioni e motivi di stare insieme... questo è.


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> A volte le parlo del futuro. Lei dice che per ora vuole veder crescere i bambini, poi in seguito chissà. Ma in realtà la sensazione è che non voglia mandare tutto all'aria, magari aspetta che lo faccia il marito, stanco della situazione. Ma veramente non credo nemmeno che questo possa accadere. Vivono una situazione in cui abitare nella stessa casa è una questione di comodo, di abitudine, anche se in realtà ognuno ha il proprio lavoro, i propri interessi...
> Sul futuro lei propone di pensare a qualche iniziativa che ci possa vedere insieme partner nel lavoro, per avere sempre più occasioni e motivi di stare insieme... questo è.


Ahia... se ci fosse un emoticon dell'uccello padulo te la metterei...
In pratica ti sta dicendo che ti vede bene come amante a vita, eh.


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nessuno si mette mai veramente nei panni del tradito, cara brunetta.


Senz'altro avete ragione voi, ma il "tradito" (come lo chiamate) in realtà vive la sua vita senza curarsi più di tanto di lei


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nessuno si mette mai veramente nei panni del tradito, cara brunetta.


Magari Innamorato ci riesce. Son fiduciosa :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> A volte le parlo del futuro. Lei dice che per ora vuole veder crescere i bambini, poi in seguito chissà. Ma in realtà la sensazione è che non voglia mandare tutto all'aria, magari aspetta che lo faccia il marito, stanco della situazione. Ma veramente non credo nemmeno che questo possa accadere. Vivono una situazione in cui abitare nella stessa casa è una questione di comodo, di abitudine, anche se in realtà ognuno ha il proprio lavoro, i propri interessi...
> Sul futuro lei propone di pensare a qualche iniziativa che ci possa vedere insieme partner nel lavoro, per avere sempre più occasioni e motivi di stare insieme... questo è.


Questo è quello che pensi tu e che *dice* lei.
Se la situazione fosse davvero quella e non ci fossero altre cose starebbe parlando con il marito per separarsi.
Ci sono anche motivazioni famigliari ed economiche che fanno preferire una situazione piuttosto che un'altra.
E' pieno di coppie separate con figli, se una persona non sceglie di separarsi è perché non vuole.
In previsione dell'esito che desideri riduci i contatti con i figli tu non sei il padre, non sei un amico, sei l'amante.


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari Innamorato ci riesce. Son fiduciosa :mrgreen:


Dicevamo delle utopie... :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Senz'altro avete ragione voi, ma il "tradito" (come lo chiamate) in realtà vive la sua vita senza curarsi più di tanto di lei


questo è ciò che ti racconta lei... prendi con le pinze tutto quello che dice un bugiardo. Perchè chi tradisce per anni è un bugiardo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Dicevamo delle utopie... :carneval:


Son fiduciosa con la faccina verde con il sorriso


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo fa un po' schifo eh.
> A te sembra una buona cosa ma non lo è.
> Se non riesci a metterti nei panni del tradito te lo spiego.



:up:ma vuoi vedere che sono tutti amici e l'amante conosce anche il marito?



Innamorato ha detto:


> A volte le parlo del futuro. Lei dice che per ora vuole veder crescere i bambini, poi in seguito chissà. Ma in realtà la sensazione è che non voglia mandare tutto all'aria, magari aspetta che lo faccia il marito, stanco della situazione. Ma veramente non credo nemmeno che questo possa accadere. *Vivono una situazione in cui abitare nella stessa casa è una questione di comodo, di abitudine, anche se in realtà ognuno ha il proprio lavoro, i propri interessi...*
> Sul futuro lei propone di pensare a qualche iniziativa che ci possa vedere insieme partner nel lavoro, per avere sempre più occasioni e motivi di stare insieme... questo è.



Ma che novita!Ma dai veramente? Raccontano sempre la stessa storia!:rotfl:
O accetti la "trombamicizia" o salutala e togliti dai guai perche prima o poi 
il marito vi scoprira e ti salutera lei...


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahia... se ci fosse un emoticon dell'uccello padulo te la metterei...
> In pratica ti sta dicendo che ti vede bene come amante a vita, eh.


Ahahah... Per intenderci, però, non è solo questo. Quando ha un problema, un dubbio, deve prendere una decisione.. ne discute con me e la prende assieme a me. Se le succede qualcosa, cerca la mia protezione. Tutto si svolge come se fossimo una coppia, ad eccezione del fatto che lei la sera torna a casa sua ed io a casa mia.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> A volte le parlo del futuro. Lei dice che per ora vuole veder crescere i bambini, poi in seguito chissà. Ma in realtà la sensazione è che non voglia mandare tutto all'aria, magari aspetta che lo faccia il marito, stanco della situazione. Ma veramente non credo nemmeno che questo possa accadere. Vivono una situazione in cui abitare nella stessa casa è una questione di comodo, di abitudine, anche se in realtà ognuno ha il proprio lavoro, i propri interessi...
> Sul futuro lei propone di pensare a qualche iniziativa che ci possa vedere insieme partner nel lavoro, per avere sempre più occasioni e motivi di stare insieme... questo è.


Lascia perdere


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ahahah... Per intenderci, però, non è solo questo. Quando ha un problema, un dubbio, deve prendere una decisione.. ne discute con me e la prende assieme a me. Se le succede qualcosa, cerca la mia protezione. Tutto si svolge come se fossimo una coppia, ad eccezione del fatto che *lei la sera torna a casa sua* ed io a casa mia.


Pinzillacchere


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo è ciò che ti racconta lei... prendi con le pinze tutto quello che dice un bugiardo. Perchè chi tradisce per anni è un bugiardo.



Ti adoro!:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> :up:ma vuoi vedere che sono tutti amici e l'amante conosce anche il marito?
> 
> 
> Non sarebbe il primo caso, ne abbiamo letti tanti che si sono fatti l'amante con amici di famiglia.
> ...


Un classico!


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

E quindi... Riepiloghiamo. Dovrei metterla davanti a una scelta? Dovrei accettare questa condizione?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E quindi... Riepiloghiamo. Dovrei metterla davanti a una scelta? Dovrei accettare questa condizione?


Chiedilo alla tua migliore amica


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E quindi... Riepiloghiamo. Dovrei metterla davanti a una scelta? Dovrei accettare questa condizione?


Secondo me dovresti fare altro, anzitutto: chiarire a te stesso se la situazione, così com'è, ti fa stare bene o se sei frustrato o 'compresso' in attesa/speranza che qualcosa cambi.
Una volta definiti i tuoi obiettivi e le tue priorità, vedremo quali passi sarebbero preferibili, alla luce dei fatti.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E quindi... Riepiloghiamo. Dovrei metterla davanti a una scelta? Dovrei accettare questa condizione?



Intanto non non farti illusioni ...


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti adoro!:up::up::up:


 tante volte non ci si pensa, ma è così... :up: poi ognuno di noi ha mille motivi diversi e sa trovarsi mille alibi, ma la realtà è quella.


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me dovresti fare altro, anzitutto: chiarire a te stesso se la situazione, così com'è, ti fa stare bene o se sei frustrato o 'compresso' in attesa/speranza che qualcosa cambi.
> Una volta definiti i tuoi obiettivi e le tue priorità, vedremo quali passi sarebbero preferibili, alla luce dei fatti.


Certo che sono in attesa che qualcosa cambi. Ti pare che vado matto per questa situazione?


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Intanto non farti illusioni ...


(c'era un 'non' di troppo; l'ho cancellato )

Eh sì. Stando a quello che hai raccontato, mi sento di quotare lunaiena. Ci sono proprio pochi elementi su cui costruirsi future certezze rosee.


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E quindi... Riepiloghiamo. Dovrei metterla davanti a una scelta? Dovrei accettare questa condizione?



Intanto restando con lei rinunci ad avere figli tuoi, una rinuncia non da poco, dubito che lei ne voglia da te, giusto?

Si, dovresti parlare con lei e chiarire che non ti sta bene fare l'amante in eterno.

E' lei che è messa bene, un marito che le fa sicuramente comodo, una famiglia, un amico-amante!  Che invidia!


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Certo che sono in attesa che qualcosa cambi. Ti pare che vado matto per questa situazione?


Magari matto proprio no, però intanto ti stai trangugiando tutti i contentini che lei ti dà.
Volevo capire con quale grado di sofferenza lo fai.


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intanto restando con lei rinunci ad avere figli tuoi, una rinuncia non da poco, dubito che lei ne voglia da te, giusto?
> 
> Si, dovresti parlare con lei e chiarire che non ti sta bene fare l'amante in eterno.
> 
> E' lei che è messa bene, un marito che le fa sicuramente comodo, una famiglia, un amico-amante!  Che invidia!


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E quindi... Riepiloghiamo. Dovrei metterla davanti a una scelta? Dovrei accettare questa condizione?


No. Dovresti capire se quello che avete ti rende felice e ti basta. Senza stare im attesa di quakcosa che potrebbe non accadere mai. Lei mi sembra sia stata chiara.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intanto restando con lei rinunci ad avere figli tuoi, una rinuncia non da poco, dubito che lei ne voglia da te, giusto?
> 
> Si, dovresti parlare con lei e chiarire che non ti sta bene fare l'amante in eterno.
> 
> E' lei che è messa bene, un marito che le fa sicuramente comodo, una famiglia, un amico-amante!  Che invidia!


Non é detto che il marito le faccia comodo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Certo che sono in attesa che qualcosa cambi. Ti pare che vado matto per questa situazione?


Non avevo letto. Allora chiudi


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Magari matto proprio no, però intanto ti stai trangugiando tutti i contentini che lei ti dà.
> Volevo capire con quale grado di sofferenza lo fai.


Trangugio tutto volentieri... ma un po' di stabilità non mi farebbe male...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> (*c'era un 'non' di troppo; l'ho cancellato )*
> 
> Eh sì. Stando a quello che hai raccontato, mi sento di quotare lunaiena. Ci sono proprio pochi elementi su cui costruirsi future certezze rosee.


gentilissima


----------



## Eratò (6 Aprile 2014)

10843]Ahahah... Per intenderci, però, non è solo questo. Quando ha un problema, un dubbio, deve prendere una decisione.. ne discute con me e la prende assieme a me. Se le succede qualcosa, cerca la mia protezione. Tutto si svolge_ come se fossimo una coppia_, ad eccezione del fatto che lei la sera torna a casa sua ed io a casa mia.[/QUOTE]

Hai detto bene...come se foste una coppia...ma non lo siete.
Prova a farle pressione e vedrai come ti rispondera irritata
che lei non ti ha mai promesso niente....e sparira fino a quando
non chiederai scusa  con la coda tra le gambe...Poi come
fai a fidarti di una che tradisce il marito? Potrebbe tradire anche te 
un domani...


----------



## Innamorato (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é detto che il marito le faccia comodo.


Infatti confermo che proprio comodo non le fa. Né sul piano delle relazioni, né su quello economico... proprio no...


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Trangugio tutto volentieri... ma un po' di stabilità non mi farebbe male...


Innamorà, guarda che qui ti stiamo dicendo tutti che hai buone probabilità di:
a) permanere perennemente in questo limbo;
b) starci di merda il giorno che lei si sentisse minacciata nella *sua *stabilità dalla vostra relazione e ti mollasse;
c) sprecare la tua vita aspettando qualcosa che, per come si pone lei, ha pochissime probabilità di concretizzarsi.

L'unica stabilità che ti puoi attendere in questo scenario è proprio quella di essere e restare il terzo.
T'è capì?


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Infatti confermo che proprio comodo non le fa. Né sul piano delle relazioni, né su quello economico... proprio no...



Farà pure qualcosa in casa questo povero marito? O no?

Comodo non è per forza un ritorno economico o relazionale, è comodo e basta.

Dal pensare ai figli, andare al supermercato, passare l'aspirapolvere, cucinare, questo intendo per comodo.

Altrimenti si separerebbe. Qualcosa ci sarà pure se resta con lui.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Infatti confermo che proprio comodo non le fa. Né sul piano delle relazioni, né su quello economico... proprio no...


dopo 2 anni di relazione,se volesse veramente stare con te,lei starebbe già dall'avvocato a preparare le carte per la separazione.
a me pare che lei ti abbia detto anche con un certo tatto che tu 6 il terzo e tale rimarrai.

devi essere te a decidere cosa vuoi fare da grande,non lei


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Farà pure qualcosa in casa questo povero marito? O no?
> 
> Comodo non è per forza un ritorno economico o relazionale, è comodo e basta.
> 
> ...


Questo sicuramente. 
Non riesco pensare a cose materiali includendo pulizie o altro forse perchè non sarebbero queste che legano me a una persona.
Per questo contestavo la parola comodo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dopo 2 anni di relazione,se volesse veramente stare con te,lei starebbe già dall'avvocato a preparare le carte per la separazione.
> a me pare che lei ti abbia detto anche con un certo tatto che tu 6 il terzo e tale rimarrai.
> 
> devi essere te a decidere cosa vuoi fare da grande,non lei


Quoto


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Infatti confermo che proprio comodo non le fa. Né sul piano delle relazioni, né su quello economico... proprio no...


ma smettila innamorato...
Smettila di criticare la vita di un altro 
pensando di essere migliore ...

e sveglia...
tanto di più non ti dirò 
non c'è il due senza il tre 
questo e il tre quindi ora basta 
saluti e in bocca al lupo


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Infatti confermo che proprio comodo non le fa. Né sul piano delle relazioni, né su quello economico... proprio no...


Bon se lei si separa
sei disposto ad amare i suoi figli
almeno quanto lei?

Rispondi a ciò a te stesso e non a me...


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Farà pure qualcosa in casa questo povero marito? O no?
> 
> Comodo non è per forza un ritorno economico o relazionale, è comodo e basta.
> 
> ...


probabilmente scopa da dio... :smile: ah no, è da anni che non la tocca...:unhappy:


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente.
> Non riesco pensare a cose materiali includendo pulizie o altro forse perchè non sarebbero queste che legano me a una persona.
> Per questo contestavo la parola comodo


Magari è comodo anche perchè le consente di mantenere una facciata rispettabile e perfettamente _normale _agli occhi del mondo...


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Magari è comodo anche perchè le consente di mantenere una facciata rispettabile e perfettamente _normale _agli occhi del mondo...



Avevo pensato anche a quello, anche se un pò ipocrita per una che tradisce.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Magari è comodo anche perchè le consente di mantenere una facciata rispettabile e perfettamente _normale _agli occhi del mondo...


Le ragioni per cui sta con il marito non le sa Innamorato, figuriamoci noi.
Ma ci sono visto che ci sta. E quello che prova per innamorato non pesa di più.


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente.
> Non riesco pensare a cose materiali includendo pulizie o altro forse perchè non sarebbero queste che legano me a una persona.
> Per questo contestavo la parola comodo



Però lui dice che non hanno più rapporti sessuali da anni, non dialogano, che altro ci può essere per stare insieme?


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ragioni per cui sta con il marito non le sa Innamorato, figuriamoci noi.
> *Ma ci sono visto che ci sta. E quello che prova per innamorato non pesa di più.*


Condivido in pieno :up:



disincantata ha detto:


> Avevo pensato anche a quello, anche se un pò ipocrita per una che tradisce.


Beh, ma il tradimento contempla una buona dose di ipocrisia.
Sicuramente la trasparenza non è l'obiettivo primario di questa donna, ma la quadratura del cerchio sì: famiglia e certezze da una parte e emozioni e sollazzo con il nostro nuovo utente dall'altra; chiamala scema!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però lui dice che non hanno più rapporti sessuali da anni, non dialogano, che altro ci può essere per stare insieme?



Si la solita balla...
E se lo dice Lothar che è una balla...
Sempre sentita sta scusa qua, per giustificare sè stesse...
Sniff...sob...sniff...sob contino me mario non me varda pì...

Sempre la solita tania...

Credici...
Dopo ti ritrovi un marito incazzato che ti gonfia la faccia...

Dicendoti la smetti di corteggiare mia moglie?

Perchè quando salta fora la marogna lei dirà al marito
Che cosa c'entro io?
Era lui sai che mi veniva dietro...

SOno anni che ci prova....del resto una bella donna come me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ma sappiamo tutti
che sono giochi da equilibrista...
Poi so cazzi quando la marogna salta fora...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
> Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
> Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati. Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo.
> Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


LASCIA PERDERE
PROPRIO perchè

è la tua migliore amica...

Ma porco mondo...
Lei ti conosce

e ti manovrerà a dovere...

Piangerai come non mai.

Ma porco can...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E quindi... Riepiloghiamo. Dovrei metterla davanti a una scelta? Dovrei accettare questa condizione?


No, dovresti darci un taglio. Tu, non lei. A trentadue anni hai tutte le possibilità di trovare qualcuno per te, e lei non lo sarà mai. Svegliati.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però lui dice che non hanno più rapporti sessuali da anni, non dialogano, che altro ci può essere per stare insieme?


i figli.   la situazione economica familiare.  il lavoro.    lo stigma sociale.   l'armageddon imminente.

Non è rilevante il perchè stia col marito.   è rilevante quello che il nostro nuovo amico vuole.

e se lui vuole un futuro con questa donna,parvemi di potergli consigliare una salamectomia oculare bilaterale


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> salamectomia oculare bilaterale



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, dovresti darci un taglio. Tu, non lei. A trentadue anni hai tutte le possibilità di trovare qualcuno per te, e lei non lo sarà mai. Svegliati.



Infatti!


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, non la chiamo proprio scema, ho già scritto che la invidio, sarà perchè quando leggo di donne che tengono in piedi lunghi tradimenti è un pò come se mi ripagassero in minima parte del fatto di non averlo mai fatto io ai tempi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> i figli.   la situazione economica familiare.  il lavoro.    lo stigma sociale.   l'armageddon imminente.


:up::up::up::up:
Ma lui appunto non ha provato nel campo.

( e non è leccata all'ammistrasion).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> tante volte non ci si pensa, ma è così... :up: poi ognuno di noi ha mille motivi diversi e sa trovarsi mille alibi, ma la realtà è quella.


Ma quale realtà. Hai scritto una stronzata. Ma grande come una casa, fidati.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quale realtà. Hai scritto una stronzata. Ma grande come una casa, fidati.


Ossia quale saria di grazia la stronzata?
Immagina di stare con un single che sogna che tu lasci tuo marito per lui.
Immagina...


----------



## Fantastica (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
> Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
> Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati. Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo.
> Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


La sola domanda seria che puoi farti è se immagini di volere dei figli nel tuo futuro. Se pensi di volerne, beh, da lei di certo non ne avrai, nemmeno se mollasse il marito. 
Per il resto, dimmi sinceramente cosa renderebbe più bello il vostro rapporto se viveste insieme; o, a parti inverse, cosa rende così difficile per te viverlo così come è ora. Scusa se ti sembra, e forse è, una domanda idiota, ma davvero io non capisco tutta 'sta smania di vivere insieme. Boh


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Innamorà, guarda che qui ti stiamo dicendo tutti che hai buone probabilità di:
> a) permanere perennemente in questo limbo;
> b) starci di merda il giorno che lei si sentisse minacciata nella *sua *stabilità dalla vostra relazione e ti mollasse;
> c) sprecare la tua vita aspettando qualcosa che, per come si pone lei, ha pochissime probabilità di concretizzarsi.
> ...


Comunque insinuargli l'idea che lei sia una stronza non è il massimo  dell'obiettività, temo.


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, non la chiamo proprio scema, ho già scritto che la invidio, sarà perchè quando leggo di donne che tengono in piedi lunghi tradimenti è un pò come se mi ripagassero in minima parte del fatto di non averlo mai fatto io ai tempi.



Mah, non so. Se certe persone fossero un po' meno conformiste, forse si ricorderebbero che sposarsi non è un obbligo.
Comunque, finchè un matrimonio resta in piedi, significa che ambedue le parti trovano qualche valido motivo affinchè le cose stiano così.
L'unico che qui rischia di fare veramente la figura dello scemo e di rimanere col cerino in mano è Innamorato.
Speriamo che, come dice Perplesso, si tolga presto le fette di salame da davanti agli occhi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ossia quale saria di grazia la stronzata?
> Immagina di stare con un single che sogna che tu lasci tuo marito per lui.
> Immagina...


Che vadano prese con le pinze le parole di una/uno che tradisce.


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque insinuargli l'idea che lei sia una stronza non è il massimo  dell'obiettività, temo.


Non so esattamente se lei sia una stronza; di sicuro è una che bada bene al suo interesse.
Cercavo di far capire a Innamorato che non sembra che i due interessi, suo e di lei, coincidano, ma che lei gli mette giù le carte come se invece fosse così.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque insinuargli l'idea che lei sia una stronza non è il massimo  dell'obiettività, temo.


purtroppo la tendenza a cristallizzare ciò che è fluido di per sè è dura a morire


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo è ciò che ti racconta lei... prendi con le pinze tutto quello che dice un bugiardo. Perchè chi tradisce per anni è un bugiardo.



Chiara, ti riferisci a questo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiara, ti riferisci a questo?


Esatto. Queste semplificazioni non le accetto perché non sono vere.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che vadano prese con le pinze le parole di una/uno che tradisce.


Beh da un fedele senz'altro.
Scusami eh?

Un fedele non ha quella "malissia" del traditore.

E sovente un fedele assieme ad un traditore, sembra un agnello con un lupo!

I me do schei eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque insinuargli l'idea che lei sia una stronza non è il massimo  dell'obiettività, temo.


Beh anche questo è vero...
Ma non va bene che allora si dia del coglione patentato a lui eh?

O peggio a quel marito ignaro...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non so esattamente se lei sia una stronza; di sicuro è una che bada bene al suo interesse.
> Cercavo di far capire a Innamorato che non sembra che i due interessi, suo e di lei, coincidano, ma che lei gli mette giù le carte come se invece fosse così.


Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo con voi. Che lui debba rendersi conto che le sue aspettative non coincidono con quelle di lei è sacrosanto. Ma discuto sulle motivazioni portate, che lo fanno sembrare un coglione manipolato.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> L'unico che qui rischia di fare veramente la figura dello scemo e di rimanere col cerino in mano è Innamorato.
> Speriamo che, come dice Perplesso, si tolga presto le fette di salame da davanti agli occhi.


SI
Da come lui parla...
SI
E io per primo so come si sta con le fette di salame...davanti agli occhi...

Ma non era salame il mio comunque...

Ma ben altro più disdicevole...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh da un fedele senz'altro.
> Scusami eh?
> 
> Un fedele non ha quella "malissia" del traditore.
> ...


Certo, e dal tuo punto di vista hai ragione. Come al solito io non divido il mondo in traditi e traditori. ;-)


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
> Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
> Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati. Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo.
> Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


Fa na roba...
Leggi le storie qui dentro dei mariti che si sono trovati loro malgrado le mogli innamorate di un altro.
Così capisci anche come girano certe faccendine no?

Cioè il fatto che tu sia innamorato non giustifica un fico secco.

Proprio perchè lei è la tua migliore amica
non dovresti rovinarle il matrimonio.

E non fare in modo che il tuo innamoramento ti faccia vedere i suoi lamenti e sfoghi e lamentele
come disaffezione verso suo marito e la sua famiglia...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, e dal tuo punto di vista hai ragione. Come al solito io non divido il mondo in traditi e traditori. ;-)


Neanch'io sai bene in che cosa IO divido il mondo no?:mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
( me vedo che parfin Befara el vien in tel me discorso):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo con voi. Che lui debba rendersi conto che le sue aspettative non coincidono con quelle di lei è sacrosanto. Ma discuto sulle motivazioni portate, che lo fanno sembrare un coglione manipolato.



Ma no, povera stella! Coglione non mi sembra, e manipolato forse il giusto, considerato che _vuole_ essere manipolato :singleeye:
Non a caso, un po' tutti gli abbiamo consigliato di concentrarsi su quello che vuole lui, e poi di confrontare questo qualcosa con ciò che la situazione gli permette di realizzare.
Il primo passo da compiere, secondo me, è proprio uscire dalla vaghezza delle intenzioni e delle aspettative.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mah, non so. Se certe persone fossero un po' meno conformiste, forse si ricorderebbero che sposarsi non è un obbligo.
> Comunque, finchè un matrimonio resta in piedi, significa che ambedue le parti trovano qualche valido motivo affinchè le cose stiano così.
> L'unico che qui rischia di fare veramente la figura dello scemo e di rimanere col cerino in mano è Innamorato.
> Speriamo che, come dice Perplesso, si tolga presto le fette di salame da davanti agli occhi.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo con voi. Che lui debba rendersi conto che le sue aspettative non coincidono con quelle di lei è sacrosanto. Ma discuto sulle motivazioni portate, che lo fanno sembrare un coglione manipolato.


Mah,non mi pare che qualcuno qui lo consideri un coglione.   è che in questo momento è in confusione dettata da speranza.

e la cosa non gli fa vedere lucidamente la situazione.    semmai i giudizi trancianti sulla donna sono sempre indisponenti, su quello sono d'accordo


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> i figli.   la situazione economica familiare.  il lavoro.    lo stigma sociale.   l'armageddon imminente.
> 
> Non è rilevante il perchè stia col marito.   è rilevante quello che il nostro nuovo amico vuole.
> 
> e se lui vuole un futuro con questa donna,parvemi di potergli *consigliare una salamectomia oculare bilaterale*


:rotfl::rotfl:questa me la spieghi !!!! ovviamente ti quoto a parte il salame.. Che non ho capito cosa sia :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> i figli.   la situazione economica familiare.  il lavoro.    lo stigma sociale.   l'armageddon imminente.
> 
> Non è rilevante il perchè stia col marito.   è rilevante quello che il nostro nuovo amico vuole.
> 
> e se lui vuole un futuro con questa donna,parvemi di potergli consigliare una salamectomia oculare bilaterale





Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mah, non so. Se certe persone fossero un po' meno conformiste, forse si ricorderebbero che sposarsi non è un obbligo.
> Comunque, finchè un matrimonio resta in piedi, significa che ambedue le parti trovano qualche valido motivo affinchè le cose stiano così.
> L'unico che qui rischia di fare veramente la figura dello scemo e di rimanere col cerino in mano è Innamorato.
> Speriamo che, come dice Perplesso, si tolga presto *le fette di salame da davanti agli occhi.*


Ah questo intendeva il perpli !!! io uso il prosciutto :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

a me ha dato tanto fastidio leggere, che hai un buon rapporto con i figli,
e che da qui, non vedi dei problemi futuri ... 

proprio lontano da tutto ... 
come se i bambini non capirebbero,
se la situazione cambiasse ... 

Abbi il buon senso, di tenerti alla larga da loro!


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma no, povera stella! Coglione non mi sembra, e manipolato forse il giusto, considerato che _vuole_ essere manipolato :singleeye:
> Non a caso, *un po' tutti gli abbiamo consigliato di concentrarsi su quello che vuole lui, e poi di confrontare questo qualcosa con ciò che la situazione gli permette di realizzare.*
> Il primo passo da compiere, secondo me, è proprio *uscire dalla vaghezza delle intenzioni e delle aspettative*.


e questo è un ottimo consiglio


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e questo è un ottimo consiglio


Grazie! Speriamo che lo legga, casomai; pare già essersi squagliato :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie! Speriamo che lo legga, casomai; pare già essersi squagliato :mrgreen:


in effetti non gli abbiamo scritto quel che voleva sentirsi dire, immagino

però approfitto per postare la storia di una mia coetanea (42) abbastanza in vista al mio paese.
amante da quando aveva 24 anni di un uomo sposato con figli che ha divorziato dalla moglie solo pochi anni fa.
si sono sposati il giorno del suo (di lei) quarantesimo compleanno
è un caso, non farà un gran testo, ma è successo.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti non gli abbiamo scritto quel che voleva sentirsi dire, immagino
> 
> però approfitto per postare la storia di una mia coetanea (42) abbastanza in vista al mio paese.
> amante da quando aveva 24 anni di un uomo sposato con figli che ha divorziato dalla moglie solo pochi anni fa.
> ...


E questa poveretta nel frattempo ha avuto altre storie, o ha aspettato DICIOTTO anni (e gli anni migliori, direi) sto tizio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questa poveretta nel frattempo ha avuto altre storie, o *ha aspettato DICIOTTO anni *(e gli anni migliori, direi) sto tizio?


sembrerebbe di sì


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sembrerebbe di sì


La gente stanno male.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

mizzica, che presa per i fondelli!
18 anni ... di vita parallela?! 
L'ex-moglie ... deve stare d'incanto ... 


sienne


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti non gli abbiamo scritto quel che voleva sentirsi dire, immagino
> 
> però approfitto per postare la storia di una mia coetanea (42) abbastanza in vista al mio paese.
> amante da quando aveva 24 anni di un uomo sposato con figli che ha divorziato dalla moglie solo pochi anni fa.
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questa poveretta nel frattempo ha avuto altre storie, o ha aspettato DICIOTTO anni (e gli anni migliori, direi) sto tizio?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mizzica, che presa per i fondelli!
> 18 anni ... di vita parallela?!
> ...


A occhio e croce, gli anni di attesa devono essere stati 13, o giù di lì, e non sappiamo cos'ha fatto l'ex moglie nel frattempo :singleeye:
Chiara, apprezzo il tuo contributo.
E' vero che nella vita tutto può succedere 
Contemporaneamente, mi chiedo quali siano state le condizioni nel rapporto di queste due persone prima di ufficializzare la loro relazione. Magari lui aveva chiesto di aspettare che i figli fossero grandi, chi lo sa...
Di fatto, Innamorato non ci ha detto abbastanza per poter concludere che la sua amante sia possibilista, solo in un futuro più in là. E la prospettiva di non avere figli non è delle migliori, ma anche qui non si sa se a lui l'idea non pesi affatto oppure se ci pensa.
Troppe poche informazioni, insomma.
Speriamo che si rifaccia vivo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> A occhio e croce, gli anni di attesa devono essere stati 13, o giù di lì, e non sappiamo cos'ha fatto l'ex moglie nel frattempo :singleeye:
> Chiara, apprezzo il tuo contributo.
> E' vero che nella vita tutto può succedere
> Contemporaneamente, mi chiedo quali siano state le condizioni nel rapporto di queste due persone prima di ufficializzare la loro relazione. Magari lui aveva chiesto di aspettare che i figli fossero grandi, chi lo sa...
> ...


Ma anche se fossero "solo" tredici sarebbe una roba da tso coatto.


----------



## lolapal (6 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
> Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
> Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati. Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo.
> Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


Ciao e benvenuto. :smile:
Nel tuo stesso post ci sono le risposte che cerchi.
Lei è stata chiara, come dicono in molti. La scelta è solo tua. A lei la situazione sta bene così, poi chissà. Potrebbe essere che tra una quindicina d'anni convogliate a giuste nozze; potrebbe essere che lei si stufa prima e lascia te, il marito no, perché altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto subito. Lei potrebbe avere bisogno sia di te che di suo marito.
Il punto non sono le sue scelte, ma le tue: tu cosa vuoi fare? Cosa ti aspetti? Come ci stai in questa situazione? Se ci stai male, che ci stai a fare?
Sono queste le domande che dovresti porti.

:smile:


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> A occhio e croce, gli anni di attesa devono essere stati 13, o giù di lì, e non sappiamo cos'ha fatto l'ex moglie nel frattempo :singleeye:
> Chiara, apprezzo il tuo contributo.
> E' vero che nella vita tutto può succedere
> Contemporaneamente, mi chiedo quali siano state le condizioni nel rapporto di queste due persone prima di ufficializzare la loro relazione. Magari lui aveva chiesto di aspettare che i figli fossero grandi, chi lo sa...
> ...



Ciao 

certo ... poi tutto ci può stare ... 
dall'ignara ad aver combinato di tutto e di più.
Chi sa, come la vivono i figli ... 
Per me, troppa ipocrisia ... 

sienne


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dopo 2 anni di relazione,se volesse veramente stare con te,lei starebbe già dall'avvocato a preparare le carte per la separazione.
> a me pare che lei ti abbia detto anche con un certo tatto che tu 6 il terzo e tale rimarrai.
> 
> devi essere te a decidere cosa vuoi fare da grande,non lei


Non e detto dai
Innamorato Sembri il mio ex amante 

Io ad es x adesso di sfasciare tutti non ci penso
Ma non è vero che se amassi lo farei
Non è sempre o bianco o nero e uno puo scegliere x se una cosa se fosse solo completamente solo
Conosco donne che hanno lasciato mariti e tutti figli compresi si sono adattati
Altre che piuttosto pensano ora no ci sono prima x una mamma i figli sono tanto poche palle 
Poi certo conosco anche donne che x dire sta no via da lunedì al venerdi manager incallite 
Io non potrei e solo x i figli fossi sola sarei in ogni dove 
Mica sono un alibi i figli
Una priorità semmai
E si ci si i tanto figli di separati 
Anche di genitori super impegnati 
Anche di genitori anaffettivi

Tutti sopravvivono certo
Ma meno felici x me.


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti sinceramente non   stavo poi cosi male
Ma alla lunga ... No buono
...


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiara, ti riferisci a questo?


No, non è sempre vero

Ma perché dare etichette a tutti i costi?
Cosa ci guadagnare ?


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto. :smile:
> Nel tuo stesso post ci sono le risposte che cerchi.
> Lei è stata chiara, come dicono in molti. La scelta è solo tua. A lei la situazione sta bene così, poi chissà. Potrebbe essere che tra una quindicina d'anni convogliate a giuste nozze; potrebbe essere che lei si stufa prima e lascia te, il marito no, perché altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto subito. Lei potrebbe avere bisogno sia di te che di suo marito.
> Il punto non sono le sue scelte, ma le tue: tu cosa vuoi fare? Cosa ti aspetti? Come ci stai in questa situazione? Se ci stai male, che ci stai a fare?
> ...


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2014)

Se uno pretende di più di ciò che di comune accordo di era pensato di vivere e l altro invece la pensa ancora come all inizio meglio chiudere
Decisamente 
Che vivere sperando


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> No, non è sempre vero
> 
> Ma perché dare etichette a tutti i costi?
> Cosa ci guadagnare ?


Ognuno di noi è capace di mentire e mente per delicatezza o per comodo. Chi tradisce mente alle persone che più si fidano. Questo è un precedente.
Può essere che la quantità di bugie necessaria per tenere in piedi un tradimento possa essere tanto pesante da non lasciare energie per altre bugie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Lei è più grande di me. Lei 38, io 32. Sposata da 8 anni.


sposata da 8 anni, ha avuto 2 figli e non ha rapporti sessuali con il marito da anni? Quello che si dice bruciare le tappe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahia... se ci fosse un emoticon dell'uccello padulo te la metterei...
> In pratica ti sta dicendo che ti vede bene come amante a vita, eh.


ogni tuo desiderio è un ordine mia regina:


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

Ehi non sono svanito nel nulla. Vi ho letto tutti con interesse, chi dà consigli più seri, chi sentenzia e chi ci scherza su. Il che non mi dispiace perché sono uno che prende la vita allegramente.
È possibile che fin quando lei ha la certezza che io ci sono, lascerà tutto com'è?
È giusto dare a dei bambini una famiglia dove mamma e papà non si vogliono più bene e spesso mangiano ognuno per fatti suoi e dormono in letti separati?
Pretendo troppo a volere che almeno si separi in maniera chiara e netta anche se (almeno per ora) non andiamo a vivere insieme?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ehi non sono svanito nel nulla. Vi ho letto tutti con interesse, chi dà consigli più seri, chi sentenzia e chi ci scherza su. Il che non mi dispiace perché sono uno che prende la vita allegramente.
> È possibile che fin quando lei ha la certezza che io ci sono, lascerà tutto com'è?
> È giusto dare a dei bambini una famiglia dove mamma e papà non si vogliono più bene e spesso mangiano ognuno per fatti suoi e dormono in letti separati?
> *Pretendo troppo *a volere che almeno si separi in maniera chiara e netta anche se (almeno per ora) non andiamo a vivere insieme?


sì, il loro matrimonio è un fatto privato dal quale sei escluso, se lei è una donna intelligente.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ehi non sono svanito nel nulla. Vi ho letto tutti con interesse, chi dà consigli più seri, chi sentenzia e chi ci scherza su. Il che non mi dispiace perché sono uno che prende la vita allegramente.
> È possibile che fin quando lei ha la certezza che io ci sono, lascerà tutto com'è?
> È giusto dare a dei bambini una famiglia dove mamma e papà non si vogliono più bene e spesso mangiano ognuno per fatti suoi e dormono in letti separati?
> Pretendo troppo a volere che almeno si separi in maniera chiara e netta anche se (almeno per ora) non andiamo a vivere insieme?


Tu non puoi pretendere nulla. Tanto meno sei nella posizione di dire cosa è meglio per figli che non sono tuoi.
Se la situazione è quella che lei ti descrive dovrebbero essere gli interessati a trovarla intollerabile. Se non la trovano intollerabile forse così non è.
Certamente tu puoi avere la funzione di rendere tollerabile una situazione difficile.
La situazione era così terribile anche quando eravate solo amici?


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

E se facessi in modo che fosse lui a lasciarla? (a lei non dispiacerebbe)


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E se facessi in modo che fosse lui a lasciarla? (a lei non dispiacerebbe)


e se invece facessi in modo da farti i cazzi tuoi, visto che se lei volesse lasciarlo ne avrebbe facoltà, visto che torna a casa da lui tutte le sere? Oppure sei di quelli che: se non può essere mia non sarà di nessun altro?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E se facessi in modo che fosse lui a lasciarla? (a lei non dispiacerebbe)


Come?
Facendo sapere a lui del tradimento?
Pagando una escort per farlo innamorare?

Tu devi partire dal presupposto che la reale situazione di coppia non la conosci.

Sei molto giovane perché non consideri le moltissime ragazze libere e senza figli che ci sono?


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E se facessi in modo che fosse lui a lasciarla? (a lei non dispiacerebbe)


Senti, va bene prendere la vita in allegria, ma 'sta roba non si può leggere.
Ecchecos'è, il pelouche da vincere al tirassegno?
Ma sei proprio sicuro di aver voglia di accollarti per sempre una donna con due figli non tuoi?
E lei sa quali siano i tuoi desideri?
Perchè se da pretendere, da un altro essere umano, specie se impegnato con un altro, c'è ben poco, questo non vieta certo di parlar chiaro e di mettere sul tavolo le proprie legittime istanze di benessere. Ammesso che non si tratti di capricci o di gare a chi ce l'ha più lungo tra te e il marito, perchè nel caso ti inviterei a placare un po' gli ardori e a riflettere bene sulle responsabilità che questa donna ha.
Scusa la durezza.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ogni tuo desiderio è un ordine mia regina:View attachment 8397


:inlove:

Ma è di Jacovitti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Senti, va bene prendere la vita in allegria, ma 'sta roba non si può leggere.
> Ecchecos'è, il pelouche da vincere al tirassegno?
> Ma sei proprio sicuro di aver voglia di accollarti per sempre una donna con due figli non tuoi?
> E lei sa quali siano i tuoi desideri?
> ...


ah beh, menomale che sei stata dura tu, io gli ho detto di farsi i cazzi suoi e manco mi sono scusata


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> Ma è di Jacovitti?


e chi se non lui...


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah beh, menomale che sei stata dura tu, io gli ho detto di farsi i cazzi suoi e manco mi sono scusata


Io sono stata dura nei contenuti, ma ho salvato la forma :mexican:


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e chi se non lui...


Doppio :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e se invece facessi in modo da farti i cazzi tuoi, visto che se lei volesse lasciarlo ne avrebbe facoltà, visto che torna a casa da lui tutte le sere? Oppure sei di quelli che: *se non può essere mia non sarà di nessun altro?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Forse non ci siamo capiti: lei è già mia, solo "coabita" con un'altra persona, e ci sta perché non vuole sfasciare una famiglia. Ma così facendo, secondo me, peggiora solo la situazione...


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti: lei è già mia, solo "coabita" con un'altra persona, e ci sta perché non vuole sfasciare una famiglia. Ma così facendo, secondo me, peggiora solo la situazione...


Peggiora la tua, forse.
La vedi dilaniata? Tormentata? A pezzi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e se invece facessi in modo da farti i cazzi tuoi, visto che se lei volesse lasciarlo ne avrebbe facoltà, visto che torna a casa da lui tutte le sere? Oppure sei di quelli che: *se non può essere mia non sarà di nessun altro?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Peggiora la tua, forse.
> La vedi dilaniata? Tormentata? A pezzi?


A volte sì. All'improvviso scoppia in lacrime dicendo che vorrebbe stare con me. Ragazzi, non è mica un capriccio il mio, o qualche altra roba simile.... È una situazione davvero difficile. Difficile per entrambi, non solo per me.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> A volte sì. All'improvviso scoppia in lacrime dicendo che vorrebbe stare con me. Ragazzi, non è mica un capriccio il mio, o qualche altra roba simile.... È una situazione davvero difficile. Difficile per entrambi, non solo per me.


Non voglio mettere in dubbio le tue parole, ma dal di fuori sembra un feuilleton di quelli un po' scadenti, con protagoniste due persone immature che vivono sulle nuvole :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> A volte sì. All'improvviso scoppia in lacrime dicendo che vorrebbe stare con me. Ragazzi, non è mica un capriccio il mio, o qualche altra roba simile.... È una situazione davvero difficile. Difficile per entrambi, non solo per me.


Nelle donne la chiamano sindrome della crocerossina, negli uomini del cavaliere dalla scintillante armatura.
Io non credo che tu la consideri una povera donna incapace d'intendere e di volere. Chi si vuole separare lo fa. Chi non si vuole separare resta nel matrimonio.
Se lei vorrebbe ma non fa è perché ci sono motivi che la portano a preferire questa situazione a un'altra.
Sembrano cose banali ma non le vuoi vedere.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Comunque, per cercare di rimanere propositivi: cosa la trattiene dall'ufficializzare la fine della coppia col marito e dal cercare un nuovo equilibrio con lui come genitori alla luce del sole?


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nelle donne la chiamano sindrome della crocerossina, negli uomini del cavaliere dalla scintillante armatura.
> Io non credo che tu la consideri una povera donna incapace d'intendere e di volere. Chi si vuole separare lo fa. Chi non si vuole separare resta nel matrimonio.
> Se lei vorrebbe ma non fa è perché ci sono motivi che la portano a preferire questa situazione a un'altra.
> Sembrano cose banali ma non le vuoi vedere.


Si si ma io le vedo e l'ho anche detto quali sono questi motivi: innanzi tutto i bambini, poi il coraggio di fare una scelta di rottura.


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Comunque, per cercare di rimanere propositivi: cosa la trattiene dall'ufficializzare la fine della coppia col marito e dal cercare un nuovo equilibrio con lui come genitori alla luce del sole?


Lei dice che "tacitamente" questa fine della coppia è già stata sancita, tant'è che gli unici rapporti tra loro sono quelli che riguardano i bambini. Ed ho contezza personalmente che questa cosa in effetti è così... Però manca (in entrambi) il coraggio di affrontarsi e di dirsi le cose in faccia e di prenderne atto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Si si ma io le vedo e l'ho anche detto quali sono questi motivi: innanzi tutto i bambini, poi il coraggio di fare una scelta di rottura.


Chi mette in mezzo i bambini in realtà sta mettendo in mezzo qualcosa di "sacro" e di ineliminabile ovvero ti sta dicendo che non si vuole separare.
Certamente la serenità dei figli è un ottimo motivo per far funzionare un matrimonio, non lo è per tradire il padre dei figli.
Se si mettono in mezzo i figli è perché ci sono altre considerazioni e timori (non sempre solo immaginati ma in alcuni contesti reali) che la separazione comporterebbe un prezzo per i figli e per i genitori troppo alto in termini economici, di opportunità di vita, di relazioni sociali e famigliari.
Lei è quella che dovrebbe pagare e lei deve scegliere. Lei sceglie, finora, di restare con il marito.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Si si ma io le vedo e l'ho anche detto quali sono questi motivi: innanzi tutto i bambini, poi il coraggio di fare una scelta di rottura.


Ma nemmeno una scelta di chiarezza vuol fare, scusa!
Se davvero coabitano e basta (e il marito se ne accorgerà bene, no?), perchè non dire le cose come stanno?
Potrebbe anche rimanere a casa finchè i figli sono più grandi, nel caso, ma davvero non vedo il senso di fare il piantino davanti a te e poi tornare a casa la sera.
Per quello ti chiedevo se teme una reazione inconsulta da parte del marito o cose simili...


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

Reazioni inconsulte no, lo escluderei


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Lei dice che "tacitamente" questa fine della coppia è già stata sancita, tant'è che gli unici rapporti tra loro sono quelli che riguardano i bambini. Ed ho contezza personalmente che questa cosa in effetti è così... Però manca (in entrambi) il coraggio di affrontarsi e di dirsi le cose in faccia e di prenderne atto.


E tu vuoi una vigliacca che non ha il coraggio di dire qualcosa che è già chiaro?
Ci credi davvero?


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Lei dice che "tacitamente" questa fine della coppia è già stata sancita, tant'è che gli unici rapporti tra loro sono quelli che riguardano i bambini. Ed ho contezza personalmente che questa cosa in effetti è così... Però manca (*in entrambi*) il coraggio di affrontarsi e di dirsi le cose in faccia e di prenderne atto.


E allora guarda che non è finita affatto tra loro. Altro che tua e coabitante con un altro.
Al momento non è così.


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

Ok in pratica mi state dicendo che devo lasciarla. Ci ho provato un paio di volte e mi ha supplicato di non abbandonarla...


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ok in pratica mi state dicendo che devo lasciarla. Ci ho provato un paio di volte e mi ha supplicato di non abbandonarla...


No, ti stiamo dicendo di provare a guardare la cose da un'altra angolazione, uscendo da questo drammone di romanticismo e passione, e riacquistando un po' di lucidità.
Certo che lasciarla potrebbe darle uno scossone e 'costringerla' a prendere coscienza di quali sono le sue priorità e a stimare le forze con le quali difenderebbe le sue scelte.
Per ora, di scelte non ne sta facendo. Poi, ripeto, sta a te valutare se sei disposto ad aspettare che lei raduni le forze, e nessuno ti sta suggerendo che non ne valga la pena. 
Ma almeno esci dal vortice dei discorsi sull'ammmmore e sii un po' più pragmatico, e includi nel quadro che lei potrebbe non trovarle mai, quelle forze. E allora? In quel caso cosa intenderesti fare tu della tua vita? Ci DEVI pensare!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ok in pratica mi state dicendo che devo lasciarla. Ci ho provato un paio di volte e mi ha supplicato di non abbandonarla...


E' più frequente che donne libere si facciano invischiare in situazioni di questo tipo.
A una donna direi la stessa cosa che dico a te.
Devi sapere tu cosa vuoi fare della tua vita ma chi ti vuole davvero come tu la vuoi affronta le situazioni e si rende libera. Chi ti tiene in una situazione del genere, per me, ti ama collateralmente. Potrebbe andare bene anche a te avere lei e tempo libero per fare altro, se la consideri collaterale. 
Lei non ha coraggio? Ma anche tu non le stai imponendo una scelta.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' più frequente che donne libere si facciano invischiare in situazioni di questo tipo.
> A una donna direi la stessa cosa che dico a te.
> Devi sapere tu cosa vuoi fare della tua vita ma chi ti vuole davvero come tu la vuoi affronta le situazioni e si rende libera. Chi ti tiene in una situazione del genere, per me, ti ama collateralmente. Potrebbe andare bene anche a te avere lei e tempo libero per fare altro, se la consideri collaterale.
> Lei non ha coraggio? Ma anche tu non le stai imponendo una scelta.


:up::up:


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

Grazie Leda e grazie Brunetta, mi avete dato qualche spunto di riflessione ...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Grazie Leda e grazie Brunetta, mi avete dato qualche spunto di riflessione ...


Dormiamoci su


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E se facessi in modo che fosse lui a lasciarla? (a lei non dispiacerebbe)


Ma cosa mi tocca leggere...
Io non vorrei dire un'ovvietà, ma a parte il fatto che in ogni caso tu non puoi sapere cosa succede in quella coppia...quindi che lei ti dica che col marito non ci scopa (i figli li hanno adottati?) secondo me non dovresti crederci più di tanto...ma come fai a pensare di farli lasciare?
Una coppia si sfascia per mille motivi, ma non perchè arriva una persona e fa qualcosa, loro sono una famiglia, renditene conto! 
Fossi in te mi farei proprio i cazzi miei.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Grazie Leda e grazie Brunetta, mi avete dato qualche spunto di riflessione ...


Di nulla, è stato un piacere 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Dormiamoci su


Ecco, ottima idea... :dorme:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ehi non sono svanito nel nulla. Vi ho letto tutti con interesse, chi dà consigli più seri, chi sentenzia e chi ci scherza su. Il che non mi dispiace perché sono uno che prende la vita allegramente.
> È possibile che fin quando lei ha la certezza che io ci sono, lascerà tutto com'è?
> È giusto dare a dei bambini una famiglia dove mamma e papà non si vogliono più bene e spesso mangiano ognuno per fatti suoi e dormono in letti separati?
> Pretendo troppo a volere che almeno si separi in maniera chiara e netta anche se (almeno per ora) non andiamo a vivere insieme?


[video=youtube;tn8htol2Iec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn8htol2Iec[/video]

Tutto è possibile...
Tu non vivi lì però...
E ti tocca fantasticare su quel che lei ti racconta...


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

Ciao


da fuori e partendo da ciò che hai scritto, sorgono più domande ... 
Ad esempio, se di fatto non costituiscono più una coppia, che arma
credi di avere per poterli spingere alla separazione? 
Cosa ti ha trattenuto nell'essere conseguente quelle volte che 
la hai voluta lasciare? Delle prospettive? Perché da qui, è 
chiaro che la situazione non ti sta bene, e lei lo dovrebbe sapere.
Cosa ha proposto? Oltre ad unirvi lavorativamente, per stare più 
tempo assieme - che poi, questa proposta la spiega pure ... 

Lei aveva la tua età, quando ha scelto quell'uomo. 
Un uomo che voleva al suo fianco e che è divenuto il padre 
dei suoi figli ... un uomo scelto, per un progetto di vita ... 
Per quello che hai scritto, il tutto è tramontato dopo poco tempo. 
Non potrebbe anche essere, che questo fatto costituisce una certa insicurezza?
Oggi sai ... ma domani tutto potrebbe essere differente ... 
E perché allora lasciare una cosa, che sai, che domani ci sarà ancora?
Visto che un loro equilibrio lo hanno pur sempre trovato?


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, il loro matrimonio è un fatto privato dal quale sei escluso, se lei è una donna intelligente.


Standing ovation.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e se invece facessi in modo da farti i cazzi tuoi, visto che se lei volesse lasciarlo ne avrebbe facoltà, visto che torna a casa da lui tutte le sere? Oppure sei di quelli che: *se non può essere mia non sarà di nessun altro?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quale realtà. Hai scritto una stronzata. Ma grande come una casa, fidati.


sai cosa... chissà perchè, non mi fido proprio!  auguri per le tue (di stronzate) :up:


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che vadano prese con le pinze le parole di una/uno che tradisce.


ah perchè un traditore seriale è una persona dalla parola affidabile...? Ma si dai, facciamo finta di crederci.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Certamente. Ho già un rapporto bellissimo con loro.


super_cojone_tradinet = super_cojone_tradinet + 1;

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## morfeo78 (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E se facessi in modo che fosse lui a lasciarla? (a lei non dispiacerebbe)


Ma per carità,  faresti più danni della peste! 
Odiato dai figli perché la causa di aver sfasciato la famiglia, da lei per aver ribaltato la sua vita che in fondo in fondo vuole tenere cosi ed un occhio nero dedicato dal marito. 

Chi manca all'appello, le chiacchiere di paese??

....morfeo non le dovrebbe dire ste cose, ma è bene non confondere i sogni con la realtà.  
A lei adesso sta bene cosi, da quello che hai scritto sembra non volere altro. 
Hai mai detto a lei cosa vuoi dalla vita, e se non può essere con lei, non la aspetterai all'infinito?


----------



## eagle (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
> Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
> Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati. Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo.
> Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


Un tripudio di emozioni, come è bello l'amore


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Un tripudio di emozioni, come è bello l'amore


Proprio te cercavo...
Gliela spieghi tu la faccendina?
Egli no sposato
Egli SOGNA...


----------



## zanna (7 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Proprio te cercavo...
> Gliela spieghi tu la faccendina?
> Egli no sposato
> Egli SOGNA...


Ma che sogno e sogno ... "Forse non ci siamo capiti: *lei è già mia*, solo "coabita" con  un'altra persona, e ci sta perché non vuole sfasciare una famiglia. Ma  così facendo, secondo me, peggiora solo la situazione... " si chiama eccessiva sicurezza al limite della superbia ... se è già tua prendila forse, e ribadisco forse, il marito ti ringrazierà :blank:


----------



## zanna (7 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah perchè un traditore seriale è una persona dalla parola affidabile...? Ma si dai, facciamo finta di crederci.


:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
> Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
> Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati. Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo.
> Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


Ciao!

Per una cosa così stupida come l'amore non si può mandare all'aria una famiglia, che è una cosa fondata su una cosa serissima come l'amore!

Tu sei un frollino sbrindellato, una cosa poco soda che perde pezzi come un biscotto per troppo tempo immerso nel latte caldo in una scodella su una tavola nelle ore fresche del mattino davanti ad un bambino che non ha più fame, e il bambino che non ha più fame è la donna per cui spasimi, ma lei ha già mangiato ed ha la pancia piena e tu non le fai abbastanza gola e più il tempo passa più diventi poltiglia e la poltiglia non piace a nessuno, soprattutto se non hai fame e sei un bambino.


----------



## Simy (7 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma che sogno e sogno ... "Forse non ci siamo capiti: *lei è già mia*, solo "coabita" con un'altra persona, e ci sta perché non vuole sfasciare una famiglia. Ma così facendo, secondo me, peggiora solo la situazione... " si chiama eccessiva sicurezza al limite della superbia ... se è già tua prendila forse, e ribadisco forse, il marito ti ringrazierà :blank:


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma che sogno e sogno ... "Forse non ci siamo capiti: *lei è già mia*, solo "coabita" con  un'altra persona, e ci sta perché non vuole sfasciare una famiglia. Ma  così facendo, secondo me, peggiora solo la situazione... " si chiama eccessiva sicurezza al limite della superbia ... se è già tua prendila forse, e ribadisco forse, il marito ti ringrazierà :blank:


Ah scusa non avevo letto bene.
Mi so Mamo.


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

Certo che siete incoraggianti... Quindi, secondo voi, io me la dovrei scordare e provare a "rimpiazzarla" con un'altra donna libera e lei dovrebbe continuare a stare nel suo matrimonio vuoto... Muah


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2014)

Si innamorato
Credo di si
È te lo dice una che x alcuni tratti potrebbe essere latua amante ( no letto separati no poco dialogo solo zero sesso due cari amici ma appunto non stiamo cosi male )
Credimi se una ne avesse les pelotas piene si separerebbe

Se a te sta bene la situazione continua cosi se è già tua
Io da dille col casso starei dietro uno sposato che cosi avrebbe tutto famiglia e passione
Esattamente quello che avevo io quindi so bene di cosa stiamo parlando e no non di sta cosi malaccio
Io non stavo bene scissa ma a momenti si quindi occhio


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> E se facessi in modo che fosse lui a lasciarla? (a lei non dispiacerebbe)


Houston, abbiamo un facocero.


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Houston, abbiamo un facocero.


Primo esemplare maschile 

No da innamorato non fare sta cazzata


----------



## Caciottina (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Houston, abbiamo un facocero.


ma il suo collega che fine fece?


----------



## zanna (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Houston, abbiamo un facocero.


Un altro?? E che è ... un'invasione??


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Houston, abbiamo un facocero.


Ma visto che io sono piccola e tenera e nuova...non è che qualche anima pia mi spiega che è sta cosa dei facoceri!?!?!?


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma visto che io sono piccola e tenera e nuova...non è che qualche anima pia mi spiega che è sta cosa dei facoceri!?!?!?


non appena passa di qui la dottoressa Sbriciolata che ha un PhD in materia,ti illuminerà riguardo i dettagli.....


----------



## zanna (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma visto che io sono piccola e tenera e nuova...non è che qualche anima pia mi spiega che è sta cosa dei facoceri!?!?!?


Mai visto il re leone? Pumba ... il signor maiale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mai visto il re leone? Pumba ... il signor maiale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, mai visto...
Coi cartoni animati mi son fermata a Aladdin!


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non appena passa di qui la dottoressa Sbriciolata che ha un PhD in materia,ti illuminerà riguardo i dettagli.....


Allora attendo! :up:


----------



## zanna (7 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Per una cosa così stupida come l'amore non si può mandare all'aria una famiglia, che è una cosa fondata su una cosa serissima come l'amore!
> 
> Tu sei un frollino sbrindellato, una cosa poco soda che perde pezzi come un biscotto per troppo tempo immerso nel latte caldo in una scodella su una tavola nelle ore fresche del mattino davanti ad un bambino che non ha più fame, e il bambino che non ha più fame è la donna per cui spasimi, ma lei ha già mangiato ed ha la pancia piena e tu non le fai abbastanza gola e più il tempo passa più diventi poltiglia e la poltiglia non piace a nessuno, soprattutto se non hai fame e sei un bambino.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: rabby sei un grande ... anche se già lo sai ...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Per una cosa così stupida come l'amore non si può mandare all'aria una famiglia, che è una cosa fondata su una cosa serissima come l'amore!
> 
> Tu sei un frollino sbrindellato, una cosa poco soda che perde pezzi come un biscotto per troppo tempo immerso nel latte caldo in una scodella su una tavola nelle ore fresche del mattino davanti ad un bambino che non ha più fame, e il bambino che non ha più fame è la donna per cui spasimi, ma lei ha già mangiato ed ha la pancia piena e tu non le fai abbastanza gola e più il tempo passa più diventi poltiglia e la poltiglia non piace a nessuno, soprattutto se non hai fame e sei un bambino.


bella metafora :up:


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Si innamorato
> Credo di si
> È te lo dice una che x alcuni tratti potrebbe essere latua amante ( no letto separati no poco dialogo *solo zero sesso due cari amici ma appunto non stiamo cosi male* )
> Credimi se una ne avesse les pelotas piene si separerebbe
> ...


Ciao, puoi aiutarmi a capire cosa porta una coppia a vivere come due cari amici e però a star bene lo stesso così? Come si arriva ad esempio a "zero sesso"? Nel mio caso, per esempio, è lui che è... come dire... quasi disinteressato dal sesso. Come si può decidere di convivere come due amici? Grazie, grazie mille, secondo me hai centrato l'argomento


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao, puoi aiutarmi a capire cosa porta una coppia a vivere come due cari amici e però a star bene lo stesso così? Come si arriva ad esempio a "zero sesso"? *Nel mio caso*, per esempio, è lui che è... come dire... quasi disinteressato dal sesso. Come si può decidere di convivere come due amici? Grazie, grazie mille, secondo me hai centrato l'argomento


*
NEL SUO CASO*...e comunque non puoi averne certezza, sappilo.


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

​


Nicka ha detto:


> *NEL SUO CASO*...e comunque non puoi averne certezza, sappilo.


sì ovviamente... ma mettiamo che sia vero...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Houston, abbiamo un facocero.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Houston, abbiamo un facocero.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> sì ovviamente... ma mettiamo che sia vero...​




Ogni coppia ha il suo equilibrio, il sesso è importante, ma nessuno può dire qualcosa riguardo a come lo si vive personalmente...
Mettiamo il caso che questa donna c'ha voglia di scopare, ne sente il bisogno fisico, ma il marito sta bene senza...questa magari decide di sollazzarsi altrove perchè le manca una cosa per lei fondamentale, ciò non toglie che possa amare il marito, che possa starci benissimo...questo è un caso.
Di casi ne posso fare molteplici, ma sta di fatto che tu non sai quello che vive lei all'interno del suo rapporto...
Quello che è vero è che se un rapporto finisce, finisce...si prendono decisioni, ci si separa...se non lo si fa, per qualsiasi motivo, vuol dire che non lo si vuol fare. Tutto qui.​


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Certo che siete incoraggianti... Quindi, secondo voi, io me la dovrei scordare e provare a "rimpiazzarla" con un'altra donna libera e lei dovrebbe continuare a stare nel suo matrimonio vuoto... Muah



Ciao 

non era proprio questo il messaggio ... 


Ascolta come la vede lei ... oggi e in un domani. 
Poi rifletti, se ti sta bene ... parla con lei!


Lei non è costretta a rimanere in un matrimonio vuoto,
come tu, non devi accettare una situazione, che a te non piace ... 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao, puoi aiutarmi a capire cosa porta una coppia a vivere come due cari amici e però a star bene lo stesso così? Come si arriva ad esempio a "zero sesso"? Nel mio caso, per esempio, è lui che è... come dire... quasi disinteressato dal sesso. Come si può decidere di convivere come due amici? Grazie, grazie mille, secondo me hai centrato l'argomento



sveglia merlone....perche'tu sei sotto al loro letto la notte????sai quante volte ho sentito.questa patetica storia?? e sai quante volter,mi e'parsa verosimile????MAI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sveglia merlone....perche'tu sei sotto al loro letto la notte????sai quante volte ho sentito.questa patetica storia?? e sai quante volter,mi e'parsa verosimile????MAI!!!!!!!!!!


quoto.
Ti aspetto a Vicenza venedì c'è casino.


----------



## Innamorato (7 Aprile 2014)

C'è nessuno?


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> C'è nessuno?


Son tutti di là a parlare di cani e di gatti 
Le corna sono momentaneamente cadute nel dimenticatoio :singleeye:


----------



## JON (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> C'è nessuno?


Innamorato, capisco che sei innamorato e quello che senti....ma non posso fare a meno di dirti che dovresti farti i cazzi tuoi. Non è il caso di impelagarti in una storia simile, poi lei è nettamente più grande di te. Hai visto com'è naufragata la loro coppia. Pensi che voi due sareste cosi diversi e speciali? Che sarà un crescendo costante di passione?

Non lo so, potrei dire che comincereste bene, ma anche male, date le circostanze. Boh.


----------



## Gian (7 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nelle donne la chiamano sindrome della crocerossina, negli uomini del cavaliere dalla scintillante armatura.
> Io non credo che tu la consideri una povera donna incapace d'intendere e di volere.
> Chi si vuole separare lo fa.
> *Chi non si vuole separare resta nel matrimonio*.
> ...


:up:

assolutamente, è così, esistono molte di queste situazioni.
per convenienza, per opportunità, per non avere grane legali, ecc.
c'è gente che opta per questi matrimoni apparenti. l'esperienza disastrosa
di molte separazioni, magari sfociate in giudiziali, inducono a più miti consigli
parecchie coppie e a  concepire matrimoni apparenti.
c'è gente che si è separata di fatto senza sentire manco per un minuto la puzza
delle scartoffie di un tribunale (denaro risparmiato in avvocati....)

Innamorato:
tu sei dentro  questa situazione, sappilo.
se vuoi fare l'amante, rispetta il tuo ruolo.
Prima regola ? fatti gli affari tuoi e non entrare nelle loro scelte. 
inizia a parlare bene del marito, ad esempio, smussa i contrasti e fatti
vedere superiore anche se lei si sfoga con te.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Un tripudio di emozioni, come è bello l'amore


Sintetico.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sintetico.


E ficcante. L'ho pure smeraldato: valeva! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Innamorato ha detto:


> Certo che siete incoraggianti... Quindi, secondo voi, io me la dovrei scordare e provare a "rimpiazzarla" con un'altra donna libera e lei dovrebbe continuare a stare nel suo matrimonio vuoto... Muah


ok, stai qui che mi servi per i miei studi sui facoceri


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Houston, abbiamo un facocero.


Apollo, lo sto studiando


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma visto che io sono piccola e tenera e nuova...non è che qualche anima pia mi spiega che è sta cosa dei facoceri!?!?!?


vai nel mio blog e studia. Sta gente che arriva e improvvisa, senza un minimo di preparazione...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Apollo, lo sto studiando


Apollo !!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vai nel mio blog e studia. Sta gente che arriva e improvvisa, senza un minimo di preparazione...


Colonnella,la ragazza è ancora recluta,diamoglielo un link dove possa abbeverarsi alla sua scientia.....


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Apollo !!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai cosa... chissà perchè, non mi fido proprio!  auguri per le tue (di stronzate) :up:



purtroppo (per voi) le stronzate le scrivete eccome, e quella che hai scritto è proprio macroscopica.
il punto è che siete anche banali in queste esternazioni, e vi compiacete di esserlo, come chi ha distillato l'ennesima perla di saggezza.
ma tant'è, sono qui da vari anni e certi passaggi li conosco a memoria.
non ce la fate a farvi un'idea veramente personale di certe faccende, un po' perché evidentemente non le avete vissute, un po' perché (molto banalmente), dovete dare addosso sempre e comunque, di piatto o di taglio,al traditore di turno.


----------



## lolapal (7 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Per una cosa così stupida come l'amore non si può mandare all'aria una famiglia, che è una cosa fondata su una cosa serissima come l'amore!
> 
> Tu sei un frollino sbrindellato, una cosa poco soda che perde pezzi come un biscotto per troppo tempo immerso nel latte caldo in una scodella su una tavola nelle ore fresche del mattino davanti ad un bambino che non ha più fame, e il bambino che non ha più fame è la donna per cui spasimi, ma lei ha già mangiato ed ha la pancia piena e tu non le fai abbastanza gola e più il tempo passa più diventi poltiglia e la poltiglia non piace a nessuno, soprattutto se non hai fame e sei un bambino.


:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Colonnella,la ragazza è ancora recluta,diamoglielo un link dove possa abbeverarsi alla sua scientia.....


più che just: http://www.tradimento.net/entries/467-De-facocerae


----------



## Nicka (7 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più che just: http://www.tradimento.net/entries/467-De-facocerae


Mi metterò in modalità studio...
:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> purtroppo (per voi) le stronzate le scrivete eccome, e quella che hai scritto è proprio macroscopica.
> il punto è che siete anche banali in queste esternazioni, e vi compiacete di esserlo, come chi ha distillato l'ennesima perla di saggezza.
> ma tant'è, sono qui da vari anni e certi passaggi li conosco a memoria.
> non ce la fate a farvi un'idea veramente personale di certe faccende, un po' perché evidentemente non le avete vissute, un po' perché (molto banalmente), dovete dare addosso sempre e comunque, di piatto o di taglio,al traditore di turno.



Ciao 

credo, che per tutti è difficile entrare nell'ottica dell'altro al 100%, anche in casi di simili vissuti.
Figuriamoci in casi contrastanti come questi. Però, il contrasto, se vissuto nel senso di averlo subito, 
porta a capire aspetti, che l'altra parte neanche immagina minimamente ... e che non riguardano se stessi,
ma di cosa può portare come reazione di catena con dilatamenti in vari campi della percezione. 

sienne


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> purtroppo (per voi) le stronzate le scrivete eccome, e quella che hai scritto è proprio macroscopica.
> il punto è che siete anche banali in queste esternazioni, e vi compiacete di esserlo, come chi ha distillato l'ennesima perla di saggezza.
> ma tant'è, sono qui da vari anni e certi passaggi li conosco a memoria.
> non ce la fate a farvi un'idea veramente personale di certe faccende, un po' perché evidentemente non le avete vissute, un po' perché (molto banalmente), dovete dare addosso sempre e comunque, di piatto o di taglio,al traditore di turno.


ma sai, una persona che in una discussione tranquilla spara di prima battuta affermazioni come le tue o è una supponente maleducata o è in malafede perchè punta nel vivo... vedi tu in che casella sistemarti, non conosco la tua storia.
Uno o una che prende per culo il partner per anni è una persona attendibile? Ma non dire cazzate... io non giudico i motivi, le situazioni o quant'altro... mai dato addosso a traditori di turno. Ma certamente quella persona è inattendibile. Non sono perle di saggezza, qui si parla di pirla di doppiezza


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sai, una persona che in una discussione tranquilla spara di prima battuta affermazioni come le tue o è una supponente maleducata o è in malafede perchè punta nel vivo... vedi tu in che casella sistemarti, non conosco la tua storia.
> Uno o una che prende per culo il partner per anni è una persona attendibile? Ma non dire cazzate... io non giudico i motivi, le situazioni o quant'altro... mai dato addosso a traditori di turno. Ma certamente quella persona è inattendibile. Non sono perle di saggezza, qui si parla di pirla di doppiezza


Ma inattendibile, chessò, anche sul lavoro? Se facesse l'architetto, l'avvocato o il netturbino?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sai, una persona che in una discussione tranquilla spara di prima battuta affermazioni come le tue o è una supponente maleducata o è in malafede perchè punta nel vivo... vedi tu in che casella sistemarti, non conosco la tua storia.
> Uno o una che prende per culo il partner per anni è una persona attendibile? Ma non dire cazzate... io non giudico i motivi, le situazioni o quant'altro... mai dato addosso a traditori di turno. Ma certamente quella persona è inattendibile. Non sono perle di saggezza, qui si parla di pirla di doppiezza


Inattendibile in quale ambito?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma sai, una persona che in una discussione tranquilla spara di prima battuta affermazioni come le tue o è una supponente maleducata o è in malafede perchè punta nel vivo... vedi tu in che casella sistemarti, non conosco la tua storia.
> Uno o una che prende per culo il partner per anni è una persona attendibile? Ma non dire cazzate... io non giudico i motivi, le situazioni o quant'altro... mai dato addosso a traditori di turno. Ma certamente quella persona è inattendibile. Non sono perle di saggezza, qui si parla di pirla di doppiezza


Oppure, terza opzione, sono una persona altamente attendibile e affidabile in tutto e ometto di dichiarare a mio marito quel che faccio con altri uomini. 
Però se ti piace pensare che sono supponente maleducata e in malafede sei in pieno diritto di farlo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma inattendibile, chessò, anche sul lavoro? Se facesse l'architetto, l'avvocato o il netturbino?


Non parlo ovviamente di capacità professionali... Roosevelt è stato un gran presidente ed un grande bugiardo, Fellini un dio come regista, ed era un grande bugiardo. Adolph Hitler d'altronde era sempre sincero 
Io direi inattendibile in tutto... magari è preciso, e non mente mai se non al partner... posso dargli il beneficio del dubbio, ma non mi fiderei della parola di una persona così.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oppure, terza opzione, sono una persona altamente attendibile e affidabile in tutto* e ometto di dichiarare a mio marito quel che faccio con altri uomini. *
> Però se ti piace pensare che sono supponente maleducata e in malafede sei in pieno diritto di farlo.


L'omissione di cui parli per me è solo una grande bugia... ma non c'è niente di male ad esser bugiardi, secondo me l'unica cosa è non raccontarsela. Almeno verso se stessi, meglio la sincerità.
Non mi piace pensarti in nessun modo, non ti conosco. Ti posso vedere solo dal tipo di risposta che hai dato... sembravi punta da una vespa.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non parlo ovviamente di capacità professionali... Roosevelt è stato un gran presidente ed un grande bugiardo, Fellini un dio come regista, ed era un grande bugiardo. Adolph Hitler d'altronde era sempre sincero
> Io direi inattendibile in tutto... magari è preciso, e non mente mai se non al partner... posso dargli il beneficio del dubbio, ma* non mi fiderei della parola di una persona così.*



invece dalla mia esperienza il discrimine sono i soldi, non il fatto che uno abbia tradito 
ovvero quando ci sono di mezzo i soldi è obbligatorio stare attentissimi, negli altri casi meno


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non parlo ovviamente di capacità professionali... Roosevelt è stato un gran presidente ed un grande bugiardo, Fellini un dio come regista, ed era un grande bugiardo. Adolph Hitler d'altronde era sempre sincero
> Io direi inattendibile in tutto... magari è preciso, e non mente mai se non al partner... posso dargli il beneficio del dubbio, ma non mi fiderei della parola di una persona così.


Adesso realmente non vorrei fare del qualunquisimo spicciolo, ma vabbè: tu pensi che in realtà tutti dicano sempre la verità? Sempre? Cioè, per dire: Kennedy si scopava Marylin Monroe e probabilmente aveva più scheletri nell'armadio di un ossario, però se lo ricordano tutti come sto gran politico. Ma il politico in gerale se vuol fare il politico deve saper mentire. Se vuol fare lo statista anche di più. 
Il punto è che categorizzare le persone in base ad uno ed un solo aspetto noto della loro vita (per di più privata) è limitante, anzi tutto per chi lo fa. Magari la persona della quale ti fidi, quello che sei sicuro non tradisca la moglie, magari nel tempo libero inchioda gattini agli alberi. Per dire. O si veste da donna, o che ne so. O magari lo trovano con tre bambini nella piscina di un hotel di Kuala Lumpur. Non è che tutti siamo trasparenti o no. Ci sono sfumature.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece dalla mia esperienza il discrimine sono i soldi, non il fatto che uno abbia tradito
> ovvero quando ci sono di mezzo i soldi è obbligatorio stare attentissimi, negli altri casi meno


vero, i soldi sono una grande tentazione per chiunque... traditori traditi o fedeli, a prescindere :smile:


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Adesso realmente non vorrei fare del qualunquisimo spicciolo*, ma vabbè: *tu pensi che in realtà tutti dicano sempre la verità? Sempre? *Cioè, per dire: Kennedy si scopava Marylin Monroe e probabilmente aveva più scheletri nell'armadio di un ossario, però se lo ricordano tutti come sto gran politico. Ma il politico in gerale se vuiol fare il politico deve saper mentire. Lo statista anche di più.
> Il punto è che categorizzare le persone in base ad uno ed un solo aspetto noto della loro vita (per di più privata) è limitante, anzi tutto per chi lo fa. Magari la persona della quale ti fidi, quello che sei sicuro non tradisca la moglie, magari nel tempo libero inchioda gattini agli alberi. Per dire. O si veste da donna, o che ne so. O magari lo trovano con tre bambini nella piscina di un hotel di Kuala Lumpur. Non è che tutti siamo trasparenti o no. Ci sono sfumature.


Ecco appunto, non lo fare. Non ho detto questo... e nemmeno il resto. Nessuna categoria, non esistono in natura, le categorie ce le inventiamo noi. Ho solo semplicemente detto che delle parole di un traditore seriale mi fido poco. Tutto qui. 
Per il resto, il mondo è una totale sfumatura... è analogico, non digitale.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso realmente non vorrei fare del qualunquisimo spicciolo, ma vabbè: tu pensi che in realtà tutti dicano sempre la verità? Sempre? Cioè, per dire: Kennedy si scopava Marylin Monroe e probabilmente aveva più scheletri nell'armadio di un ossario, però se lo ricordano tutti come sto gran politico. Ma il politico in gerale se vuol fare il politico deve saper mentire. Se vuol fare lo statista anche di più.
> Il punto è che categorizzare le persone in base ad uno ed un solo aspetto noto della loro vita (per di più privata) è limitante, anzi tutto per chi lo fa. Magari la persona della quale ti fidi, quello che sei sicuro non tradisca la moglie, magari nel tempo libero inchioda gattini agli alberi. Per dire. O si veste da donna, o che ne so. O magari lo trovano con tre bambini nella piscina di un hotel di Kuala Lumpur. Non è che tutti siamo trasparenti o no. Ci sono sfumature.


Oh siamo sempre a cercare il peggio.
Abbiamo sempre Dammer a disposizione. In fondo uno che non ti fa a pezzi e non ti mangia non è una cattiva persona.
Chi fa una rapina è un ladro, anche se è fedelissimo alla moglie e se fossi in lei mi fiderei con moderazione.
Chi tradisce ha mentito in un rapporto sentimentale importante. E' capace di mentire. Potrà essere un socio d'affari, un politico, un professionista eccezionale ma è una persona capace di mentire su cose fondamentali.
Non dico che sarà un ingegnere che costruisce un ponte con la sabbia, dico che mente e inganna nei rapporti interpersonali. Questo è un fatto. Magari non mentirà a me (socio, cliente, amico) perché non ne ha motivo. Ma se ne avesse motivo so che è in grado di farlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh siamo sempre a cercare il peggio.
> Abbiamo sempre Dammer a disposizione. In fondo uno che non ti fa a pezzi e non ti mangia non è una cattiva persona.
> Chi fa una rapina è un ladro, anche se è fedelissimo alla moglie e se fossi in lei mi fiderei con moderazione.
> Chi tradisce ha mentito in un rapporto sentimentale importante. E' capace di mentire. Potrà essere un socio d'affari, un politico, un professionista eccezionale ma è una persona capace di mentire su cose fondamentali.
> Non dico che sarà un ingegnere che costruisce un ponte con la sabbia, dico che mente e inganna nei rapporti interpersonali. Questo è un fatto. Magari non mentirà a me (socio, cliente, amico) perché non ne ha motivo. Ma se ne avesse motivo so che è in grado di farlo.


Ma anche tu sei capace di mentire. O no? O non hai mai mentito, MAI eh, in vita tua?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso realmente non vorrei fare del qualunquisimo spicciolo, ma vabbè: tu pensi che in realtà tutti dicano sempre la verità? Sempre? Cioè, per dire: Kennedy si scopava Marylin Monroe e probabilmente aveva più scheletri nell'armadio di un ossario, però se lo ricordano tutti come sto gran politico. Ma il politico in gerale se vuol fare il politico deve saper mentire. Se vuol fare lo statista anche di più.
> Il punto è che categorizzare le persone in base ad uno ed un solo aspetto noto della loro vita (per di più privata) è limitante, anzi tutto per chi lo fa. Magari la persona della quale ti fidi, quello che sei sicuro non tradisca la moglie, magari nel tempo libero inchioda gattini agli alberi. Per dire*. O si veste da donna,* o che ne so. O magari lo trovano con tre bambini nella piscina di un hotel di Kuala Lumpur. Non è che tutti siamo trasparenti o no. Ci sono sfumature.


Per dire questa è una discriminante del cavolo


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche tu sei capace di mentire. O no? O non hai mai mentito, MAI eh, in vita tua?



C'è un distinguo da fare, però. 
Mentire, si mente in media, venti volte al giorno, solo così. 
L'inganno è un'altra cosa ... comprende una catena di bugie, volute.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'omissione di cui parli per me è solo una grande bugia... ma non c'è niente di male ad esser bugiardi, secondo me l'unica cosa è non raccontarsela. Almeno verso se stessi, meglio la sincerità.
> Non mi piace pensarti in nessun modo, non ti conosco. Ti posso vedere solo dal tipo di risposta che hai dato... sembravi punta da una vespa.


Sono semplicemente allergica alle stronzate, da qualsiasi parte arrivino.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh siamo sempre a cercare il peggio.
> Abbiamo sempre Dammer a disposizione. In fondo uno che non ti fa a pezzi e non ti mangia non è una cattiva persona.
> Chi fa una rapina è un ladro, anche se è fedelissimo alla moglie e se fossi in lei mi fiderei con moderazione.
> *Chi tradisce ha mentito in un rapporto sentimentale importante. E' capace di mentire. Potrà essere un socio d'affari, un politico, un professionista eccezionale ma è una persona capace di mentire su cose fondamentali.*
> Non dico che sarà un ingegnere che costruisce un ponte con la sabbia, *dico che mente e inganna nei rapporti interpersonali. Questo è un fatto.* Magari non mentirà a me (socio, cliente, amico) perché non ne ha motivo. Ma se ne avesse motivo so che è in grado di farlo.


è esattamente questo il punto... non parlo di un'avventura da una botta e via, ma se uno tradisce per anni il partner, mente in una parte fondamentale della sua vita.
E quando e se gli sarà utile farlo, probabilmente non avrà nessuna remora ad ingannare il prossimo come ha fatto per anni con la persona più importante (si suppone) della sua vita.
Poi ovviamente potrà essere un ottimo spazzino o astronauta.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente allergica alle stronzate, da qualsiasi parte arrivino.


non si direbbe...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> C'è un distinguo da fare, però.
> Mentire, si mente in media, venti volte al giorno, solo così.
> L'inganno è un'altra cosa ... comprende una catena di bugie, volute.


Sienne ma mentire E' ingannare. E mentire E' voluto, sempre. Non si mente mica involontariamente. Che poi una menzogna possa essere più o meno lunga può dipendere da tante cose ma non si limita solo al tradimento, mi pare.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche tu sei capace di mentire. O no? O non hai mai mentito, MAI eh, in vita tua?


Quasi mai. E mai a chi amo o ho amato.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per dire questa è una discriminante del cavolo


Pure gli altri esempi erano iperbole fuori contesto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ecco appunto, non lo fare. Non ho detto questo... e nemmeno il resto. Nessuna categoria, non esistono in natura, le categorie ce le inventiamo noi. Ho solo semplicemente detto che delle parole di un traditore seriale mi fido poco. Tutto qui.
> Per il resto, il mondo è una totale sfumatura... è analogico, non digitale.


A dire la verità hai consigliato qualcun altro di non fidarsi, portando come prova che "la realtà è quella": e cioè che un traditore seriale è un bugiardo, tout court.
Asserzione supponente almeno quanto le mie.
Poi però se ti arriva la palata sui denti la supponenza è di chi te l'ha data.
Comunque non è una cosa personale, mi premeva chiudere il cerchio su quel che penso di certe affermazioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è esattamente questo il punto... non parlo di un'avventura da una botta e via, ma se uno tradisce per anni il partner, mente in una parte fondamentale della sua vita.
> *E quando e se gli sarà utile farlo, probabilmente non avrà nessuna remora ad ingannare il prossimo* come ha fatto per anni con la persona più importante (si suppone) della sua vita.
> Poi ovviamente potrà essere un ottimo spazzino o astronauta.


Ma come puoi dirlo? In base a cosa? I rapporti familiari tra coniugi sono un mondo che è a parte da me e te o chiunque. E' evidente che gli equilibri interni ad una coppia sono SOLO di quella coppia. Così è come dire che non ti fideresti di un militare perchè è abituato a sparare prima di parlare. C'è magari chi lo fa, ma anche chi no. Che ragionamento è?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi mai. E mai a chi amo o ho amato.


Lo prendo per buono ma capirai bene che tu conosci un aspetto della mia vita ed io nessuno della tua.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne ma mentire E' ingannare. E mentire E' voluto, sempre. Non si mente mica involontariamente. Che poi una menzogna possa essere più o meno lunga può dipendere da tante cose ma non si limita solo al tradimento, mi pare.


O più o meno grave


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo prendo per buono ma capirai bene che tu conosci un aspetto della mia vita ed io nessuno della tua.


Io sono stata tradita per anni. E con questo già sai molto. Se fossi una persona che mente avrei avuto meno fiducia.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità hai consigliato qualcun altro di non fidarsi, portando come prova che "la realtà è quella": e cioè che un traditore seriale è un bugiardo, tout court.
> Asserzione supponente almeno quanto le mie.
> Poi però se ti arriva la palata sui denti la supponenza è di chi te l'ha data.
> Comunque non è una cosa personale, mi premeva chiudere il cerchio su quel che penso di certe affermazioni.


Esatto... ma non ho portato nessuna prova, ho detto solo che uno che spara balle per anni al partner lo ritengo inaffidabile. 
Non ho sentito nessuna palata, francamente...
Se per te queste sono palate sui denti... magari autoinflitte, questo si. Comunque, cerchio chiuso pure per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono stata tradita per anni. E con questo già sai molto. Se fossi una persona che mente avrei avuto meno fiducia.


So quello che sanno tutti, non è che so molto. Poi: se non fossi stata innamorata, avresti avuto meno fiducia. Non se mentissi a tua volta. Attenta.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne ma mentire E' ingannare. E mentire E' voluto, sempre. Non si mente mica involontariamente. Che poi una menzogna possa essere più o meno lunga può dipendere da tante cose ma non si limita solo al tradimento, mi pare.



C'è l'inganno che tocca più ambiti della vita, e c'è l'inganno che si limita solo all'interazione del momento. Come ad esempio il chiedere come stai, e la risposta è, sto bene, invece sto malissimo. Ti cambia solo il porti in quel momento, ma non la "vita" progettata con qualcuno. Che comprende una marea di aspetti ... 

Un battito d'ala di una farfalla ... può divenire un uragano ... dipende ... 

PS: Termini errati ho usato ... in tedesco c'è una distinzione, che in italiano non c'è.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come puoi dirlo? In base a cosa? I rapporti familiari tra coniugi sono un mondo che è a parte da me e te o chiunque. E' evidente che gli equilibri interni ad una coppia sono SOLO di quella coppia. Così è come dire che non ti fideresti di un militare perchè è abituato a sparare prima di parlare. C'è magari chi lo fa, ma anche chi no. Che ragionamento è?


Ma quale equilibrio scusa...? Una cosa è una coppia infedele, in cui ognuno sa della vita dell'altro, ok. Vuoi viverti una relazione aperta? Abbi le palle di parlarne all'altro. Un'altra cosa è se uno prende per il culo l'altro, mentendogli e cornificandolo per anni... chiamare questo equilibrio, per me non ha senso.
A me sembra naturale non fidarmi della parola di una persona del genere. Per farsi i cazzi suoi nella vita, mente su un aspetto importante alla persona con cui vive. Mi vuoi convincere del contrario? Non ci riesci.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma quale equilibrio scusa...? Una cosa è una coppia infedele, in cui ognuno sa della vita dell'altro, ok. Vuoi viverti una relazione aperta? Abbi le palle di parlarne all'altro. Un'altra cosa è se uno prende per il culo l'altro, mentendogli e cornificandolo per anni... chiamare questo equilibrio, per me non ha senso.
> A me sembra naturale non fidarmi della parola di una persona del genere. Per farsi i cazzi suoi nella vita, mente su un aspetto importante alla persona con cui vive. Mi vuoi convincere del contrario? Non ci riesci.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Come dire...
Io sono un cittadino ONESTO...mai rubato in vita mia...
Tranne per quell'irpef che nascondo a Befera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma quale equilibrio scusa...? Una cosa è una coppia infedele, in cui ognuno sa della vita dell'altro, ok. Vuoi viverti una relazione aperta? Abbi le palle di parlarne all'altro. Un'altra cosa è se uno prende per il culo l'altro, mentendogli e cornificandolo per anni... chiamare questo equilibrio, per me non ha senso.
> A me sembra naturale non fidarmi della parola di una persona del genere. Per farsi i cazzi suoi nella vita, mente su un aspetto importante alla persona con cui vive. Mi vuoi convincere del contrario? Non ci riesci.


Tu sei stato tradito?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> So quello che sanno tutti, non è che so molto. Poi: se non fossi stata innamorata, avresti avuto meno fiducia. Non se mentissi a tua volta. Attenta.


Le cose sono legate.
Però se avessi previsto la possibilità di mentire io nel rapporto sentimentale, qualche verifica l'avrei fatta . E questo non era dipendente dall'amore ma proprio dal mio modo di intendere le relazioni affettive.
Io mi offendo proprio se qualcuno mi dice "davvero?!". 
C'è chi racconta bugie, abbastanza bianche, ai figli piccoli, ad esempio, io non l'ho mai fatto. 
Io capisco le bugie per evitare discussioni per nulla tipo "non fare quella strada per x motivi" se la voglio fare dirò che ne ho fatta un'altra. Se non si pongono condizioni risibili non ci sarà ragione di mentire. Per me. Certo che se si fanno cose che metterebbero in pericolo una relazione alla quale si tiene, per qualsiasi motivo anche di comodo, è naturale mentire. Io non prevedevo la possibilità che si stesse in una relazione volendo altro perché io l'avrei dichiarato. Esiste una parola per definire questo "strano" sentire?


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei stato tradito?


che io sappia no... mai scoperto. Ma se ci dovessi scommettere cento euro sopra, dopo tanti anni punterei sul si. Non penso proprio dalla mia ex moglie, ma da qualche altra magari si, chissà.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

*Mi è venuto in mente!*

Non è una parola sono tre: onestà, lealtà e coraggio. Credo che l'ultima sia decisiva.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le cose sono legate.
> Però se avessi previsto la possibilità di mentire io nel rapporto sentimentale, qualche verifica l'avrei fatta . E questo non era dipendente dall'amore ma proprio dal mio modo di intendere le relazioni affettive.
> Io mi offendo proprio se qualcuno mi dice "davvero?!".
> C'è chi racconta bugie, abbastanza bianche, ai figli piccoli, ad esempio, io non l'ho mai fatto.
> Io capisco le bugie per evitare discussioni per nulla tipo "non fare quella strada per x motivi" se la voglio fare dirò che ne ho fatta un'altra. Se non si pongono condizioni risibili non ci sarà ragione di mentire. Per me. Certo che se si fanno cose che metterebbero in pericolo una relazione alla quale si tiene, per qualsiasi motivo anche di comodo, è naturale mentire. Io non prevedevo la possibilità che si stesse in una relazione volendo altro perché io l'avrei dichiarato. Esiste una parola per definire questo "strano" sentire?


Parlavo di "mentire" in senso lato. Non nel rapporto. Anche perchè a) eri innamorata e per quello b) ti fidavi.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è una parola sono tre: onestà, lealtà e coraggio. Credo che l'ultima sia decisiva.


l'ultima di solito comprende le prime due.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> C'è l'inganno che tocca più ambiti della vita, e c'è l'inganno che si limita solo all'interazione del momento. Come ad esempio il chiedere come stai, e la risposta è, sto bene, invece sto malissimo. Ti cambia solo il porti in quel momento, ma non la "vita" progettata con qualcuno. Che comprende una marea di aspetti ...
> 
> Un battito d'ala di una farfalla ... può divenire un uragano ... dipende ...
> 
> PS: Termini errati ho usato ... in tedesco c'è una distinzione, che in italiano non c'è.


Certo anche all'amica che è ingrassata in modo esagerato ed è sciupatissima magari mento e dico "ti trovo bene", pronta a sostenerla, però, se vuole rimettersi in forma. Ma è bugia per non ferire. Non è mentire.
La sfumatura in italiano è tra bugia (che può essere, come nel mio esempio, bianca cioè buona) e menzogna che è sempre nera.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> che io sappia no... mai scoperto. Ma se ci dovessi scommettere cento euro sopra, dopo tanti anni punterei sul si. Non penso proprio dalla mia ex moglie, ma da qualche altra magari si, chissà.


E sei un deluso? Dal rapporto di coppia, in generale dico.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è una parola sono tre: onestà, lealtà e coraggio. Credo che l'ultima sia decisiva.


Minchia, tipo Dio, Patria e Famiglia, cara la mia reazionaria di ritorno.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, tipo Dio, Patria e Famiglia, cara la mia reazionaria di ritorno.


Forse sei tu che non riconosci il significato di quei valori.
Coraggio non è buttarsi nel cerchio di fuoco è accettare le possibili conseguenze del proprio sentire e dei propri atti. Merce rarissima.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, tipo Dio, Patria e Famiglia, cara la mia reazionaria di ritorno.


Meglio Tette, Culo e Figa...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse sei tu che non riconosci il significato di quei valori.
> Coraggio non è buttarsi nel cerchio di fuoco è accettare le possibili conseguenze del proprio sentire e dei propri atti. Merce rarissima.


Sicuramente, come traditore, non merito alcun credito in assoluto. Quindi come dovrei risponderti.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2014)

da quando sei traditore tu?
traditorewannabe al massimo


----------



## Homer (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente, *come traditore*, non merito alcun credito in assoluto. Quindi come dovrei risponderti.


Ti sta sbottonando?? Finalmente iniziamo a conoscerti :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sei un deluso? Dal rapporto di coppia, in generale dico.


no, tutt'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> da quando sei traditore tu?
> traditorewannabe al massimo





Homer ha detto:


> Ti sta sbottonando?? Finalmente iniziamo a conoscerti :singleeye:


Ma voialtri siete qui non da molto.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

comunque, non sto parlando di totalità ... 

ma di distingui ... e mi sembra chiaro, che vi siano ambiti differenti ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtri siete qui non da molto.


dai racconta...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente, come traditore, non merito alcun credito in assoluto. Quindi come dovrei risponderti.


Come sostieni di poter rispondere, considerando tu il tradimento un aspetto marginale.
In effetti anch'io ritengo che lo sia qui, con noi non hai ragioni di mentire e ti do credito. In effetti ti do sempre piuttosto credito.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meglio Tette, Culo e Figa...


come sa bene Cetto Laqualunque, in Italia con questo slogan rischi di vincerci le elezioni :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sostieni di poter rispondere, considerando tu il tradimento un aspetto marginale.
> In effetti anch'io ritengo che lo sia qui, con noi non hai ragioni di mentire e ti do credito. In effetti ti do sempre piuttosto credito.


Marginale? Io lo ritengo assolutamente sostanziale. Mai sottostimato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo anche all'amica che è ingrassata in modo esagerato ed è sciupatissima magari mento e dico "ti trovo bene", pronta a sostenerla, però, se vuole rimettersi in forma. Ma è bugia per non ferire. Non è mentire.
> La sfumatura in italiano è tra bugia (che può essere, come nel mio esempio, bianca cioè buona) e menzogna che è sempre nera.


Però non accetteresti che un traditore ti rispondesse usando principi astratti come stai facendo tu, cavillando tra omissione, bugia, menzogna e quant'altro, vero?
Potrei dirti che anche/a volte alcune bugie del tradimento sono bugie per non ferire.


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2014)

state dicendo tutti delle cose molto interessanti, vi prego però di non litigare.
Vi assicuro che letta da qui, la discussione è di un certo profilo ma presenta
un difetto ineliminabile: i punti di vista sono filtrati dalle *esperienze* personali di ciascuno.
Chi frequenta il forum conosce le *storie personali *di ogni utente che sta scrivendo:
per banalizzare, non posso parlare bene dei ladri se mi hanno rubato l'auto e mi
hanno lasciato col culo per terra. Qui non c'è nessun ladro, ovvio, e neppure
nessun reazionario, se posso interloquire.
Ci sono diversi, opposti modi di pensare ... se si riesce ad arrivare ad una
sintesi è un bel miracolo! 
Non possiamo però assolutizzare, "giusto tradire" o "criminale tradire"
(anche se sto riassumendo questo è in soldoni il discorso)...ci sono mille
e mille modi di vivere, c'è gente che per un tradimento c'è finita male 
e c'è gente che per un tradimento è ripartita riorganizzandosi in modo diverso
la sua vita. Non dobbiamo "tifare" per una tesi per farla "vincere" a tutti i costi,
non siamo in curve contrapposte....diversamente è impossibile il dialogo.

ciao!
mi avvio al mare ! :carneval:


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però non accetteresti che un traditore ti rispondesse usando principi astratti come stai facendo tu, cavillando tra omissione, bugia, menzogna e quant'altro, vero?
> Potrei dirti che anche/a volte alcune *bugie del tradimento sono bugie per non ferire*.



Ciao 

qui mi sfugge qualcosa, non capisco il nesso ... 


sienne


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> qui mi sfugge qualcosa, non capisco il nesso ...
> sienne


capita a volte che la traditrice nasconde una parte della verità, non perchè falsa
o inaffidabile, semplicemente per non ferire il partner,
anzi in qualche maniera per tutelarlo, credo sia questo il senso della osservazione.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> capita a volte che la traditrice nasconde una parte della verità, non perchè falsa
> o inaffidabile, semplicemente per non ferire il partner,
> anzi in qualche maniera per tutelarlo, credo sia questo il senso della osservazione.



Ciao

così l'avevo capita pure io ... poi l'occhio è scapato sulle *bugia del tradimento.* 
È una contraddizione, secondo me ... che ci possano essere bugie minori a riguardo,
ok. ma ci sono per tenere in piedi più l'inganno e la menzogna portante ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però non accetteresti che un traditore ti rispondesse usando principi astratti come stai facendo tu, cavillando tra omissione, bugia, menzogna e quant'altro, vero?
> Potrei dirti che anche/a volte alcune bugie del tradimento sono bugie per non ferire.


Questoi non lo dubito.
Ma non credo che per non ferire si debbano dire menzogne.
Esempio: "Penso che la nostra storia sia finita. Ho deciso che non posso più esserti fedele" è magari una bugia ed è meglio e altra cosa da "Ti trovo disgustoso e fai sesso come un primitivo, preferisco scopare con un bisonte":carneval:
Pur essendo entrambe verità.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> state dicendo tutti delle cose molto interessanti, vi prego però di non litigare.
> Vi assicuro che letta da qui, la discussione è di un certo profilo ma presenta
> un difetto ineliminabile: i punti di vista sono filtrati dalle *esperienze* personali di ciascuno.
> Chi frequenta il forum conosce le *storie personali *di ogni utente che sta scrivendo:
> ...


Veramente io capisco le ragioni di alcuni ladri, molto meno di altri. :mexican:


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questoi non lo dubito.
> Ma *non credo che per non ferire si debbano dire menzogne.*
> Esempio: "Penso che la nostra storia sia finita. Ho deciso che non posso più esserti fedele" è magari una bugia ed è meglio e altra cosa da "Ti trovo disgustoso e fai sesso come un primitivo, preferisco scopare con un bisonte":carneval:
> Pur essendo entrambe verità.



ciao Brunetta .
facciamo un esempio.
può darsi che il marito scopra un pezzetto piccolo ma molto piccolo di verità,
un indizio che non fa prova.
la moglie, per tutelarlo, spare una fitta cortina di bugie e cerca a modo suo di proteggerlo...
magari per non fargli del male, chissà. magari lo conosce bene, sa che è sensibilissimo
e che potrebbe buttare davvero male. magari quelle "bugie" servono. 

E' un discorso campato in aria ?
:idea:

ps la battuta sui ladri mi serviva per colorire il discorso....dipende da quello che si ruba :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

oddio non è il ritratto del moltimodi che conosco questo, proprio per nulla.


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> purtroppo (per voi) le stronzate le scrivete eccome, e quella che hai scritto è proprio macroscopica.
> il punto è che siete anche banali in queste esternazioni, e vi compiacete di esserlo, come chi ha distillato l'ennesima perla di saggezza.
> ma tant'è, sono qui da vari anni e certi passaggi li conosco a memoria.
> non ce la fate a farvi un'idea veramente personale di certe faccende, un po' perché evidentemente non le avete vissute, un po' perché (molto banalmente), dovete dare addosso sempre e comunque, di piatto o di taglio,al traditore di turno.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta .
> facciamo un esempio.
> può darsi che il marito scopra un pezzetto piccolo ma molto piccolo di verità,
> un indizio che non fa prova.
> ...



Ciao

secondo me, si. Perché è l'indirizzo, che per me è errato. 
Cosa o chi, esattamente si vuole tutelare ...  ...


sienne


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> secondo me, si. Perché è l'indirizzo, che per me è errato.
> Cosa o chi, esattamente si vuole tutelare ...  ...


IL MATRIMONIO.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta .
> facciamo un esempio.
> può darsi che il marito scopra un pezzetto piccolo ma molto piccolo di verità,
> un indizio che non fa prova.
> ...


Insomma è più per tutelare il traditore :singleeye:
Certo in caso di tradimento episodico è anche per tutelare la relazione tranquillizzando il tradito.:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

*uff*

con tutte 'ste disquisizioni sui principi e sui massimi sistemi mi avete fatto scappare il facocero, non avevo finito di studiarlo.
Ed era importante.
Perchè per capire gli altri a volte non basta conoscerne le azioni, è molto più importante conoscere le motivazioni, secondo me.
Le azioni... sono determinate da una serie di variabili fuori dal nostro controllo spesso che possono essere anche temporanee, legate ad un singolo episodio della nostra vita o ad uno stato d'animo.
Le motivazioni invece rimangono sostanzialmente legate alla nostra personalità.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> IL MATRIMONIO.



Ciao 

bella balla galattica! Il matrimonio delle farse ... 
È stato buttato in aria, proprio in un determinato momento ... 

Se si vuole tutelare il matrimonio, non si tradisce,
si finisce prima ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con tutte 'ste disquisizioni sui principi e sui massimi sistemi mi avete fatto scappare il facocero, non avevo finito di studiarlo.
> Ed era importante.
> Perchè per capire gli altri a volte non basta conoscerne le azioni, è molto più importante conoscere le motivazioni, secondo me.
> Le azioni... sono determinate da una serie di variabili fuori dal nostro controllo spesso che possono essere anche temporanee, legate ad un singolo episodio della nostra vita o ad uno stato d'animo.
> Le motivazioni invece rimangono sostanzialmente legate alla nostra personalità.


Giusto...ti è passata la febbre?


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta .
> facciamo un esempio.
> può darsi che il marito scopra un pezzetto piccolo ma molto piccolo di verità,
> un indizio che non fa prova.
> ...


per me con le balle protegge essenzialmente se stessa... la sua tranquillità, il suo non voler scegliere... è soprattutto un discorso egoistico, imho.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giusto...ti è passata la febbre?


no, sto facendo l'antibiotico


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bella balla galattica! Il matrimonio delle farse ...
> È stato buttato in aria, proprio in un determinato momento ...
> ...


quoto... si chiude il rapporto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Quello che viene contestato è che chi mente al coniuge debba necessariamente mentire all'amante.<br>
Io penso che non menta necessariamente, solo se necessario :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio non è il ritratto del moltimodi che conosco questo, proprio per nulla.


lasciala dipingere... ogni pittore ritrae solo quello che l'occhio è abituato a vedere, il soggetto conta poco.


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma è più per tutelare il traditore :singleeye:
> Certo in caso di tradimento episodico è anche per tutelare la relazione tranquillizzando il tradito.:singleeye:



e cosa ti devo dire ?
Io non lo farei . Tu ti butti col parapendio? Io no! Cammini sui carboni ardenti? Io neppure.
C'è gente che trova un equilibrio così, sono storie personali, le vediamo secondo
il *NOSTRO* punto di vista che non è la legge,  l'assoluto, la perfezione logica, Cristo Santo. 
Magari c'è gente che vede le loro vite in modo diverso dal nostro.
avranno trovato un equilibrio così, chi lo sa, provate a parlare con un terapista
di coppia e di faccende di questo tipo ne trovate a josa.
Ciao. 

quote Nobody:
per me con le balle protegge essenzialmente se stessa... la sua tranquillità, il suo non voler scegliere... è soprattutto un discorso egoistico, imho.

esatto, la sua tranquillità è dentro quel tipo di rapporto che a noi sembra
perfettibile, per lei traditrice è la sua valvola di salvezza. 
salva lei , salva lui, salva l'unione .
in latino si chiama commodus discessus.


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quoto... si chiude il rapporto.



bravi, bravissimi.
Iniziate a separarvi voi, in caso di tradimento. Poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, sto facendo l'antibiotico


Non per dire briosissima figliuola ma mi sembri un po' cagionevole pure tu  Come me


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> bravi, bravissimi.
> Iniziate a separarvi voi, in caso di tradimento. Poi ne riparliamo.



Ciao 


parliamo ... si può iniziare ... hai due Brunetta e me ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> bravi, bravissimi.
> Iniziate a separarvi voi, in caso di tradimento. Poi ne riparliamo.


fatto, senza neanche passare dal tradimento...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> come sa bene Cetto Laqualunque, in Italia con questo slogan rischi di vincerci le elezioni :mrgreen:


Aspetta che telefono a Tosi e glielo dico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspetta che telefono a Tosi e glielo dico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tosi lo sa bene che è facile prendere per culo gli elettori, non serve la telefonata... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tosi lo sa bene che è facile prendere per culo gli elettori, non serve la telefonata... :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> bravi, bravissimi.
> Iniziate a separarvi voi, in caso di tradimento. Poi ne riparliamo.


se si deve stare con qualcuno che non si ama o he non ci ama, certo che si lascia, è sbagliato accontentarsi


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> fatto, senza neanche passare dal tradimento...


allora parli con cognizione di causa.
Diversamente da parecchie persone, qui dentro.


----------



## emme76 (8 Aprile 2014)

È una situazione difficile.  Non ti dico di lasciarla ma inizia a guardarti intorno.
Non penso lei lascerà la famiglia. 



Innamorato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Volevo raccontarvi la mia storia per sentire un po' qualche voce un po' più distaccata da chi mi conosce personalmente, per avere qualche consiglio perché non so come comportarmi. Mi sono innamorato della mia migliore amica, la persona con cui condivido interessi, discussioni, passioni. E lei di me. E' stata lei a rivelarsi, a trasformare il nostro meraviglioso rapporto di complicità che già c'era prima in qualcosa di più... qualcosa che dura ormai da tempo: ci incontriamo quotidianamente, ogni scusa è buona, e la nostra relazione si è consolidata fino a diventare qualcosa di molto solido.
> Lei è sposata con due figli, col marito non c'è più rapporto, non dialogano quasi più, non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni. Con me è un tripudio di emozioni ogni volta che ci vediamo ed entrambi sentiamo l'esigenza di incontrarci più frequentemente possibile.
> Io vorrei dare un taglio netto, magari andando a vivere insieme, anche in un'altra città per evitare a lei ogni imbarazzo, ma lei dice che non se la sente di mandare all'aria la sua famiglia, per il bene dei bambini, perché non sa come crescerebbero e come la prenderebbero in una condizione di due genitori separati. Le ho anche proposto soltanto di rompere in maniera chiara con il marito (di mettere in chiaro le cose se proprio vogliono stare insieme per i figli: almeno starei più sereno e potremmo frequentarci con più disinvoltura), ma lei dice che le cose sono già chiare, in realtà, e che le manca il coraggio di fare scelte di questo tipo.
> Io sono qui, nel frattempo, a vivere di questo amore e a interrogarmi sul futuro...


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> *allora parli con cognizione di causa.*
> Diversamente da parecchie persone, qui dentro.


Quantomeno quella legata alla mia situazione. Non so nulla degli altri, ho ritrovato pochissime persone di cui conoscevo la storia personale. La mia l'avevo raccontata parecchi anni fa, appena entrato qui. Erano discorsi di ordine generale, non si rifacevano a nessun nick e a nessuna storia particolare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio non è il ritratto del moltimodi che conosco questo, proprio per nulla.


Miltomodi? Un altro che rientra cambiando nick?
Fra l'altro parlavo di ciò che ha detto, non di lui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lasciala dipingere... ogni pittore ritrae solo quello che l'occhio è abituato a vedere, il soggetto conta poco.


Allora è vero? 

Sbagli strada, io non sono abituata a vedere nulla.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Miltomodi? *Un altro che rientra cambiando nick?*
> Fra l'altro parlavo di ciò che ha detto, non di lui.


... e quindi? Patente e libretto? :mrgreen: Mi fai la multa o cosa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ... e quindi? Patente e libretto? :mrgreen: Mi fai la multa o cosa?


 è che ultimamente ce ne sono stati più di uno.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Miltomodi? Un altro che rientra cambiando nick?
> Fra l'altro parlavo di ciò che ha detto, non di lui.


lo ha dichiarato subito.
sì, parlavi di quello che ha detto su basi generali di chi ha certe abitudini, cosa che non mi risulta.
comunque


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora è vero?
> 
> Sbagli strada, *io non sono abituata a vedere nulla*.


allora hai il cane sotto acido... ci vede male lui. Rileggiti.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è che ultimamente ce ne sono stati più di uno.


ma io sono reo confesso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo ha dichiarato subito.
> sì, parlavi di quello che ha detto su basi generali di chi ha certe abitudini, cosa che non mi risulta.
> comunque


Non l'avevo letto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma io sono reo confesso


Allora bentornato


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non l'avevo letto.


imperdonabile,  a me non succede mai


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è esattamente questo il punto... non parlo di un'avventura da una botta e via, ma se uno tradisce per anni il partner, mente in una parte fondamentale della sua vita.
> E quando e se gli sarà utile farlo, probabilmente non avrà nessuna remora ad ingannare il prossimo come ha fatto per anni con la persona più importante (si suppone) della sua vita.
> Poi ovviamente potrà essere un ottimo spazzino o astronauta.


Dissento


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora bentornato


grazie


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> imperdonabile,  a me non succede mai


e vorrei vedere... tu per definizione sei obbligata a sapere tutto


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e vorrei vedere... tu per definizione sei obbligata a sapere tutto


ehm veramente...:singleeye:


----------



## biancoenero (8 Aprile 2014)

Allora,forse io della categoria "traditori" sono la peggiore in quanto ho tradito per tanti anni mio marito con lo stesso uomo...secondo molti di voi qua dentro chi racconta bugie all'interno di un rapporto di coppia lo fa anche nella vita di tutti i giorni,o tendenzialmente è portato a farlo piu di altri,con chiunque,e non solo col proprio partner ma anche per esempio col proprio amante....Innamorato non fidarti di lei,te lo dice una che al suo amante ne ha raccontate di balle per tenerselo stretto;la verita' fa sempre male,meglio una bugia...quando ti dice che con suo marito non ha piu rapporto,quello è un classico delle bugie,le usa anche per giustificarsi lei stessa di fronte ai tuoi occhi..e se non lo ha lasciato fino ad adesso non lo fara' in futuro,o perlomeno non per te


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Allora,forse io della categoria "traditori" sono la peggiore in quanto ho tradito per tanti anni mio marito con lo stesso uomo...secondo molti di voi qua dentro chi racconta bugie all'interno di un rapporto di coppia lo fa anche nella vita di tutti i giorni,o tendenzialmente è portato a farlo piu di altri,con chiunque,e non solo col proprio partner ma anche per esempio col proprio amante....Innamorato non fidarti di lei,te lo dice una che al suo amante ne ha raccontate di balle per tenerselo stretto;la verita' fa sempre male,meglio una bugia...quando ti dice che con suo marito non ha piu rapporto,quello è un classico delle bugie,le usa anche per giustificarsi lei stessa di fronte ai tuoi occhi..e se non lo ha lasciato fino ad adesso non lo fara' in futuro,o perlomeno non per te


hai appena dimostrato invece che una traditrice con relazione costante nel tempo può essere portatrice di verità


----------



## biancoenero (8 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai appena dimostrato invece che una traditrice con relazione costante nel tempo può essere portatrice di verità


Si...portatrice di verita'...io riconosco che sono una gran bugiarda,riconosco anche che sono capace di esserlo e ,attenzione,non mi guardo allo specchio fiera di me,ma non riesco neanche a cambiarmi...quante volte ho illuso il mio amante che avrei lasciato mio marito per lui...lui mi dava l'ultimatum e io,con una scusa o con un altra,rimandavo..e rimandavo..e rimandavo;fino a quando lui si è reso conto che non sarebbe cambiato nulla,che io sarei rimasta con mio marito e lui avrebbe continuato ad essere solo il mio amante;a lui nn stava piu' bene e se ne è andato...ma questa è un altra storia


----------



## perplesso (8 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Si...portatrice di verita'...io riconosco che sono una gran bugiarda,riconosco anche che sono capace di esserlo e ,attenzione,non mi guardo allo specchio fiera di me,ma non riesco neanche a cambiarmi...quante volte ho illuso il mio amante che avrei lasciato mio marito per lui...lui mi dava l'ultimatum e io,con una scusa o con un altra,rimandavo..e rimandavo..e rimandavo;fino a quando lui si è reso conto che non sarebbe cambiato nulla,che io sarei rimasta con mio marito e lui avrebbe continuato ad essere solo il mio amante;a lui nn stava piu' bene e se ne è andato...ma questa è un altra storia


già....non necessariamente gloriosa,ma pur sempre umana


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



biancoenero ha detto:


> Si...portatrice di verita'...io riconosco che sono una gran bugiarda,riconosco anche che sono capace di esserlo e ,attenzione,non mi guardo allo specchio fiera di me,ma non riesco neanche a cambiarmi...quante volte ho illuso il mio amante che avrei lasciato mio marito per lui...lui mi dava l'ultimatum e io,con una scusa o con un altra,rimandavo..e rimandavo..e rimandavo;fino a quando lui si è reso conto che non sarebbe cambiato nulla,che io sarei rimasta con mio marito e lui avrebbe continuato ad essere solo il mio amante;a lui nn stava piu' bene e se ne è andato...ma questa è un altra storia


Definirti una gran bugiarda è semplicemente anacronistico e riduttivo...


----------



## biancoenero (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Definirti una gran bugiarda è semplicemente anacronistico e riduttivo...


lo so,me ne rendo conto,so che il mio comportamento non è proprio dei migliori e che la stessa definizione di "bugiarda"alla fine è molto riduttivo,ma lo riconosco,mi rimprovero e non mi biasimo


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2014)

*Bianconero*



biancoenero ha detto:


> lo so,me ne rendo conto,so che il mio comportamento non è proprio dei migliori e che la stessa definizione di "bugiarda"alla fine è molto riduttivo,ma lo riconosco,mi rimprovero e non mi biasimo


Cambia.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Si...portatrice di verita'...io riconosco che sono una gran bugiarda,riconosco anche che sono capace di esserlo e ,attenzione,non mi guardo allo specchio fiera di me,ma non riesco neanche a cambiarmi...quante volte ho illuso il mio amante che avrei lasciato mio marito per lui...lui mi dava l'ultimatum e io,con una scusa o con un altra,rimandavo..e rimandavo..e rimandavo;fino a quando lui si è reso conto che non sarebbe cambiato nulla,che io sarei rimasta con mio marito e lui avrebbe continuato ad essere solo il mio amante;a lui nn stava piu' bene e se ne è andato...ma questa è un altra storia


bello questo tuo intervento! E' difficile essere così sinceri con se stessi... e scriverlo.


----------



## biancoenero (8 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cambia.


Ho provato...non ci riesco


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> già....non necessariamente gloriosa,ma pur sempre umana


molto umana, concordo.


----------



## biancoenero (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bello questo tuo intervento! E' difficile essere così sinceri con se stessi... e scriverlo.


Io ho capito una cosa..se tradisci una volta la probabilita' che cio' possa ricapitare è davvero alta;ci sono cascata prima di sposarmi,l'ho rifatto dopo..sono colpevole ma ne ho fatto un modo di vedere le cose e vivere la mia vita;riconosco i miei limiti,me ne rimprovero continuamente ma nn riesco a venirne fuori,o forse non ne sento davvero il bisogno


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Io ho capito una cosa..se tradisci una volta la probabilita' che cio' possa ricapitare è davvero alta;ci sono cascata prima di sposarmi,l'ho rifatto dopo..sono colpevole ma ne ho fatto un modo di vedere le cose e vivere la mia vita;riconosco i miei limiti,me ne rimprovero continuamente ma nn riesco a venirne fuori,o forse non ne sento davvero il bisogno


non ho vissuto questa esperienza quindi ti credo sulla parola... d'altronde penso sia valido per qualunque nuova azione, positiva o negativa che sia. Se superi un certo "muro" una volta, farlo di nuovo ti porrà sempre meno problemi.
Forse la seconda che hai detto, non ne senti veramente il bisogno... quando si vuole realizzare davvero qualcosa alla nostra portata, di solito ci si riesce.


----------



## biancoenero (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non ho vissuto questa esperienza quindi ti credo sulla parola... d'altronde penso sia valido per qualunque nuova azione, positiva o negativa che sia. Se superi un certo "muro" una volta, farlo di nuovo ti porrà sempre meno problemi.
> Forse la seconda che hai detto, non ne senti veramente il bisogno... quando si vuole realizzare davvero qualcosa alla nostra portata, di solito ci si riesce.


Vera la storia del "muro";se riesci a scavalcarlo la prima volta poi le successive ti sembrera' sempre piu basso,e anche le emozioni e i sensi di colpa che si portera' dietro saranno sempre piu...sopportabili e gestibili


----------



## Carola (8 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Allora,forse io della categoria "traditori" sono la peggiore in quanto ho tradito per tanti anni mio marito con lo stesso uomo...secondo molti di voi qua dentro chi racconta bugie all'interno di un rapporto di coppia lo fa anche nella vita di tutti i giorni,o tendenzialmente è portato a farlo piu di altri,con chiunque,e non solo col proprio partner ma anche per esempio col proprio amante....Innamorato non fidarti di lei,te lo dice una che al suo amante ne ha raccontate di balle per tenerselo stretto;la verita' fa sempre male,meglio una bugia...quando ti dice che con suo marito non ha piu rapporto,quello è un classico delle bugie,le usa anche per giustificarsi lei stessa di fronte ai tuoi occhi..e se non lo ha lasciato fino ad adesso non lo fara' in futuro,o perlomeno non per te


Allora io sono un caso unico e raro
Davvero non ho rapporti con mio marito
Davvero non ho promesso nulla all amante anzi gli dico le cose come stanno che x adesso qui le cose stanno cosi
Insomma una traditrice anomala con ancora tanto da imparare ??

Questo x dire che a volte anche i traditori nel loro piccolo dicono un po di verità


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Allora io sono un caso unico e raro
> Davvero non ho rapporti con mio marito
> Davvero non ho promesso nulla all amante anzi gli dico le cose come stanno che x adesso qui le cose stanno cosi
> Insomma una traditrice anomala con ancora tanto da imparare ??
> ...


Aspetta tu sei l'anomala...
vi era in questo forum...anche l'atipica...


----------

